# Vegas 2006



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

MORE!!!!!!

For all of us who couldn't be there. :tears:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

wow


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

GOOD PREVEIW,GOOD LUCK TO EVERYBODY :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

more!


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

nice!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:thumbsdown: lowrider magazine is shit !!!!


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

nice pics but lets see the heavy hitters


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

yawn


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

what i wanna know is how is he puttin up pics already when its only 10:46am and the show barely started


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

COOL,COOL


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

and i could be wrong but r all of them bikes majestics


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 8 2006, 09:47 AM~6328307
> *what i wanna know is how is he puttin up pics already when its only 10:46am and the show barely started
> *


The first move in day is Friday. You can go back Saturday and finish setting up.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 8 2006, 09:48 AM~6328312
> *and i could be wrong but r all of them bikes majestics
> *


No, you got Elite, Personal Effects and some other clubs in there.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

WORD


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

I HAVE AN UPDATE FOR YOU GUYS FROM TONY O HE SAID THAT ROLLERZ BROUGHT 16 ENTRIES FOR BIKES. HE ALSO SAID WE MIGHT HAVE BIKE OF THE YEAR AND TRIKE OF THE YEAR I WILL GO AHEAD AND TRY TO POST BIKE OF THE YEAR NOW I GUESS SINCE THE SHOW IS ALREADY HAPPENIN. AND IM SURE GENE WOULDNT MIND NOW GIMME A MINUTE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 8 2006, 10:02 AM~6328388
> *I HAVE AN UPDATE FOR YOU GUYS FROM TONY O HE SAID THAT ROLLERZ BROUGHT 16 ENTRIES FOR BIKES. HE ALSO SAID WE MIGHT HAVE BIKE OF THE YEAR AND TRIKE OF THE YEAR I WILL GO AHEAD AND TRY TO POST BIKE OF THE YEAR NOW I GUESS SINCE THE SHOW IS ALREADY HAPPENIN. AND IM SURE GENE WOULDNT MIND NOW GIMME A MINUTE
> *


Might as well. Post that shit or send it to me so I can do it. :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

nevermind i dont have the pic any more but anyways gene busted out with a new two wheeler for bike of the year


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 8 2006, 10:05 AM~6328404
> *nevermind i dont have the pic any more but anyways gene busted out with a new two wheeler for bike of the year
> *


Was it the one that was at San Diego?


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

yes but he only used that bike with to qualify and since then he revamped it. what kills me is that for weeks everyone on here was saying nobility was gonna clean house but it looks like we have lol. but remember show aint over yet. we also might have third place trike of the year and tony o has 16 inch locked down he said too. this sucks raul we could of been there damn it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 8 2006, 10:09 AM~6328423
> *yes but he only used that bike with to qualify and since then he revamped it. what kills me is that for weeks everyone on here was saying nobility was gonna clean house but it looks like we have lol. but remember show aint over yet. we also might have third place trike of the year and tony o has 16 inch locked down he said too. this sucks raul we could of been there damn it
> *


The fat lady isnt singing yet. :biggrin: 

If I would have went, I would have felt like shit cause all these fools have new shit I still got the same stuff. I didnt have time to do everything I wanted to the trike but next year is going to be different.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i feel ya bro trust me but hopefully next year will be better for us only thing killing me is gettin the parts made and engraved im not worried bout frame work or paint just parts


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i think the fat lady is warming up right now. boy is she fat too


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

man of steel is at vegas for all who where wondering


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 8 2006, 11:58 AM~6328626
> *man of steel is at vegas for all who where wondering
> *


ahaaahah... i dont think some people where expecting that


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

shocking


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

he still isnt gonna get boty


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wat evers
more damn pics
them just was a tease 
i wanted to see radical shit not fulles and semis
more pics damn it !!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

damn


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Danny says theres some new radical trikes out there.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i cant freakin waite its like i didnt go anywhere all day just to sit by layitlow to find out info. does this make me a looser? cause i sure as hell feel like one. lol


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 8 2006, 05:20 PM~6329805
> *i cant freakin waite its like i didnt go anywhere all day just to sit by layitlow to find out info. does this make me a looser? cause i sure as hell feel like one. lol
> *



:biggrin: dont feel bad i did the same thing


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 8 2006, 02:26 PM~6329015
> *he still isnt gonna get boty
> *


what the fuck makes you think that


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

yo man why u always gotta be so fucking volgar lol hey everyone the show has been extended another hour since so many people are still going in thats a first i believe


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

hey lownslow its just my opinion fool not like you would know anything anyways bout the competition


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

hey raul i spoke with one of the paz bros and i think everything will be taken care of now


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 8 2006, 04:22 PM~6330086
> *hey raul i spoke with one of the paz bros and i think everything will be taken care of now
> *


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

x2


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

dammit. this waiting sucks. gotta kill some time. going to wal-mart. :angry:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

sounds like a good plan lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 8 2006, 05:35 PM~6330171
> *
> *


U STILL WAITING FOR UR PIZZA


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 8 2006, 04:38 PM~6330183
> *U STILL WAITING FOR UR PIZZA
> *


No I got it yesterday but I was just thinking, There probably going to do the cars first.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

U TALK TO DANNY ALREADY


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i say we just forget bout everything and just pretend nothing even happened lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 8 2006, 04:40 PM~6330204
> *U TALK TO DANNY ALREADY
> *


yeah.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

WAT HE SAY


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

OK

Legions 16" got first and Tony O got 2nd place.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

radical..
3rd. rec
2nd. man of steel
1st . pinniacle


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 8 2006, 05:51 PM~6330288
> *OK
> 
> Legions 16" got first and Tony O got 2nd place.
> *



looks like lady death beat tony again..


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

who you talking with mike


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 8 2006, 06:00 PM~6330351
> *looks like lady death beat tony again..
> *


lol i see that


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 8 2006, 05:00 PM~6330348
> *radical..
> 3rd. rec
> 2nd. man of steel
> ...


*
Man of Steel qualifyed at the AZ show?*


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

what did i tell yall about lady of death

congrats to everyone who got an award


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

its going to be like 30 min until boty is annonced


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

death dealer inforemed me.. i guess he did qualify.. he got 2nd... pinnicale got 1st...rec 3rd


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

yep he got first in arizona.......early in the year..........he tried to pull one on us and say he sold it.......


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 8 2006, 05:03 PM~6330375
> *death dealer inforemed me.. i guess he did qualify.. he got 2nd... pinnicale got 1st...rec 3rd
> *


Not hatin on rec but I told you guys Pinnacle was going to beat him.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 8 2006, 06:05 PM~6330381
> *Not hatin on rec but I told you guys Pinnacle was going to beat him.
> *


i already knew that


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 8 2006, 05:04 PM~6330377
> *yep he got first in arizona.......early in the year..........he tried to pull one on us and say he sold it.......
> *


I think they did sell it cause someone else told me some stuff about that bike. I guess we will know for sure when the smoke clears.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 8 2006, 06:05 PM~6330381
> *Not hatin on rec but I told you guys Pinnacle was going to beat him.
> *



there is a reason why he lost to him


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Danny took first Mild.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

i like recs bike better, he won because of the score sheet


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 8 2006, 06:09 PM~6330415
> *Danny took first Mild.
> *



:cheesy: 


looks like the rollerz only radical bike didnt do so well..........


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 8 2006, 05:10 PM~6330420
> *i like recs bike better, he  won because of the score sheet
> *


Thats the name of the game. Play at your own risk.


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 8 2006, 09:09 PM~6330415
> *Danny took first Mild.
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

any word on the radical trike class


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

guess not but tony o placed first in semi 20 inch


----------



## CITYLIFE CC (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 8 2006, 07:09 PM~6330415
> *Danny took first Mild.
> *


Knew he would. He deserves everything he gets. Alot of hard work and $$$$$$$$ in that trike  Congrats Danny and Luxurious


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

ok bike of the year result is 
taco garcia 
with his invisible custom cruiser shit is tight


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 8 2006, 06:51 PM~6330288
> *OK
> 
> Legions 16" got first and Tony O got 2nd place.
> *


 :biggrin: :worship:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

no news yet.. ill post as it comes in


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 8 2006, 05:18 PM~6330489
> *ok bike of the year result is
> taco garcia
> with his invisible custom cruiser shit is tight
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 8 2006, 07:18 PM~6330489
> *ok bike of the year result is
> taco garcia
> with his invisible custom cruiser shit is tight
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

ro got trike of the year


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 8 2006, 05:23 PM~6330526
> *ro got trike of the year
> *


pics?


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

as far as genes bike, once again there was haters out there so he had to prove the bike was rideable and he proved all that stuff


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 8 2006, 05:24 PM~6330541
> *as far as genes bike, once again there was haters out there so he had to prove the bike was rideable and he proved all that stuff
> *


On the two wheeler? Someone protested it?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 8 2006, 07:25 PM~6330560
> *On the two wheeler? Someone protested it?
> *


what bike was protested


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

the bike has to b rideable to win


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Oct 8 2006, 06:26 PM~6330568
> *the bike  has to b rideable to win
> *


no shit sherlock :uh:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Oct 8 2006, 07:26 PM~6330568
> *the bike  has to b rideable to win
> *


operable is more like it cause half them bikes with the missing downtubes and seatposts arent rideable for shit


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Oct 8 2006, 05:26 PM~6330567
> *what bike was protested
> *


I dont know. I think that green two wheeler thats from RO.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

ok here is the deal gene entered a two wheel for radical and someone must have protested to make sure it was rideabls wich it was but he thinks he might be disqualified. dont know yet


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

who pulled your string lownslow


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Oct 8 2006, 07:26 PM~6330568
> *the bike  has to b rideable to win
> *


how belives that...know one with radical bikes ride them........i like to see one radical be ridden....itll be funny to see someone ride mos......insure that bicth


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Genes bike was protested yesterday. Danny doesnt know who did. Asylum didnt show up. :0 Jesse Prado and his Green Trike from RO got 1st.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

sorry lownslow i just like pickin on ya


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 8 2006, 07:31 PM~6330593
> *who pulled your string lownslow
> *


its the truth a bike that has no support cant be ridden even ones with missing seaposts bend over time unless its got some decent metal skirts. i worked on real bicycles and read books on how theyre made even Da vinci knew what he was doing when he conceptualized the bicycle


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i kind of have a feeling who would mabey protest it but im not saying anything


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 8 2006, 07:25 PM~6330560
> *On the two wheeler? Someone protested it?
> *


its always those bitches who cant take a loss who does that


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

afllac...or aaa :rofl:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

still who pulled your string dummy lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

well i aint gonna point fingers but i do know of someone who has protested in the past but who cares i wanna know the big results


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Oct 8 2006, 09:32 PM~6330601
> *how belives that...know one with radical bikes ride them........i like to see one radical be ridden....itll be funny to see someone ride mos......insure that bicth
> *


thats wat i was thinkin if its radical hoe can u ride it


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Oct 8 2006, 06:39 PM~6330670
> *thats wat i was thinkin if its radical hoe can u ride it
> *


u pedal with your left then your right


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

dude im to the point right now that i dont even wanna know whats what


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 8 2006, 07:40 PM~6330684
> *u pedal with your left then your right
> *


and then you go flying foward over the handle bards as the bike falls apart.... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

anyone?????????????????????????????


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Oct 8 2006, 07:32 PM~6330601
> *how belives that...know one with radical bikes ride them........i like to see one radical be ridden....itll be funny to see someone ride mos......insure that bicth
> *



:biggrin: spawn in the sprite commercial


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 8 2006, 07:45 PM~6330688
> *dude im to the point right now that i dont even wanna know whats what
> *


considering you guys won Boty with phophecy i wouldnt be the least bit surprised


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

i cant get in touch with bigtex or pedro there phones go straight to answering machine


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 8 2006, 07:47 PM~6330697
> *:biggrin:  spawn in the sprite commercial
> *


he was scooting


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 8 2006, 09:40 PM~6330684
> *u pedal with your left then your right
> *


i no how u fackin ride a bike but some bikes r not rideable like my trike


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Oct 8 2006, 07:49 PM~6330718
> *i no how u fackin ride a bike but some bukes r not rideable like my trike
> *


what the fuck is a buke


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

dude your comments are weak homie i mean for real dont be dumb cause we all seen the sprite comercial and he clearly is ridin the damn thing not to mention casino was ridable and so is your mom lol j/k


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Oct 8 2006, 06:49 PM~6330718
> *i no how u fackin ride a bike but some bikes r not rideable like my trike
> *


why not its a street theres nothiing special about that


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 8 2006, 06:51 PM~6330737
> *dude your comments are weak homie i mean for real dont be dumb cause we all seen the sprite comercial and he clearly is ridin the damn thing not to mention casino was ridable and so is your mom lol j/k
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 8 2006, 07:51 PM~6330737
> *dude your comments are weak homie i mean for real dont be dumb cause we all seen the sprite comercial and he clearly is ridin the damn thing not to mention casino was ridable and so is your mom lol j/k
> *


find that commercial, good thing you rode my already dead mom before they ship your ass out to your 6 foot deep grave


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

sucks homie it really does i was just kidding so i guess i will go to my grave nopw anyways to all who care wich is probably not many rollerz got club of the year like we said we was gonna do


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 8 2006, 09:53 PM~6330752
> *why not its a street theres nothiing special about that
> *


cuz its not going to b 
thats how i have it set up


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Oct 8 2006, 06:49 PM~6330718
> *i no how u fackin ride a bike but some bikes r not rideable like my trike
> *


well if your trike isnt rideable.. then why the fuck u building it


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 8 2006, 10:00 PM~6330830
> *well if your trike isnt rideable.. then why the fuck u building it
> *


cuz its not done and i want it to sit low


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Oct 8 2006, 07:49 PM~6330710
> *he was scooting
> *


he was riding and storm was riding i still have the video


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 8 2006, 08:00 PM~6330830
> *well if your trike isnt rideable.. then why the fuck u building it
> *


maybe its the new thing im gonna build a new bike with no spokes just let that shit ride on the hubs


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Oct 8 2006, 06:01 PM~6330839
> *cuz its not done  and i want it to shit low
> *



LMFAO


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

weak bro weak :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 8 2006, 08:02 PM~6330851
> *LMFAO
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

8000 posts :biggrin:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 8 2006, 06:58 PM~6330804
> *sucks homie it really does i was just kidding so i guess i will go to my grave nopw anyways to all who care wich is probably not many rollerz got club of the year like we said we was gonna do
> *


well not really homie cause u guys are sharing it with majestics


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

im so bored, its 10pm down here and still no pics

i have no life, i stayed home all weekend to stay updated on the show


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 8 2006, 06:04 PM~6330870
> *im so bored, its 10pm down here and still no pics
> 
> i have no life, i stayed home all weekend to stay updated on the show
> *


Dam i know the SS is the shit and all but, you should of got out at least yesterday, everyone knows the results dont come in till today, so why upsess about it. Thats why i didnt even trip out about the SS till today, i did what i had to do friday and saturday, and well today we see the results.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Oct 8 2006, 06:58 PM~6330807
> *cuz its  not going to b
> thats how i have it set up
> *


so ur already disqualified with out even showing :uh:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

naw bro we got it there is two diffrent awards this year one for most participation and one for representing the lowrider lifestyle ya know we killed every show this year so we got it once again but congrats to majestics as well


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 8 2006, 07:13 PM~6330938
> *naw bro we got it there is two diffrent awards this year one for most participation and one for representing the lowrider lifestyle ya know we killed every show this year so we got it once again but congrats to majestics as well
> *


 :thumbsup: congrats to both


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

hell yeah we got bomb truck of the year also and third place bomb truck of the year too


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

come on mike anything ...........


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

wuzz up with pics who took what on 20' semi custom


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

tony o took first in semi........


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

what about the 26 inch class?anyone know who won and have any pics?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

special awards
best display.. freddy
bet paint.. rec


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@Oct 8 2006, 07:37 PM~6331127
> *what about the 26 inch class?anyone know who won and have any pics?
> *


i won.... :0 




i wish :uh:


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 8 2006, 06:38 PM~6331141
> *i won....  :0
> i wish :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 8 2006, 08:38 PM~6331141
> *i won....  :0
> i wish :uh:
> *


yeah why arent you there?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

3rd place bike of the year not bad from 3rd in houston behind rec and bigtex...........pedro deserved it............i wonder did pinnicle change or did mos change.......

LEGIONS


16IN BIKE OF THE YEAR...LADY DEATH
20 IN 3RD PLACE BIKE OF THE YEAR.....FREEDY


NOT BAD FROM ALMOST EVERYONE SAYING THAT LEGIONS IS DEAD LIKE FINEST KREATION


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Oct 8 2006, 07:41 PM~6331179
> *yeah why arent you there?
> *


im not ready...some of us aint got the funds ya know... my new yrs resolution is to make it to vegas next yr
after i redo my bike and make it sronger for the comp...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 8 2006, 07:42 PM~6331190
> *3rd place bike of the year not bad from 3rd in houston behind rec and bigtex...........pedro deserved it............i wonder did pinnicle change or did mos change.......
> *


 pinnicle changed alot i heard... same frame.. but different parts...
props to pedro.. he did his thang...


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 8 2006, 08:42 PM~6331196
> *im not ready...some of us aint got the funds ya know... my new yrs resolution is to make it to vegas next yr
> after i redo my bike and make it sronger for the comp...
> *



:thumbsup: right on


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

REC didn't place in the top 3?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

im not gonna bother with vegas till i take a NNL best of show


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 8 2006, 07:50 PM~6331288
> *REC didn't place in the top 3?
> *


nope


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:banghead: :worship:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

NOPE......HE SAID HE WASENT READY.....BECAUSE HE STILL HAD ALOT OF NEW PARTS THAT WERENT DONE IN TIME.......HE SAID HE JUST WANTED TO SHOW THE BIKE...


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

what about mild of the year?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 8 2006, 08:53 PM~6331318
> *nope
> *


thats sucks after all the work that went into it


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

ANY TRIKE NEWS


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 8 2006, 08:55 PM~6331339
> *ANY TRIKE NEWS
> *


x2


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Oct 8 2006, 07:54 PM~6331333
> *thats sucks after all the work that went into it
> *


theres always next yr


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 8 2006, 08:54 PM~6331331
> *what about mild of the year?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 8 2006, 06:54 PM~6331331
> *what about mild of the year?
> *


they got that 2. :0


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

good job to rec anyways because he has one of the best bikes this year

you got my vote for best build of the year


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

yeah i know they got mild of the year but im asking who won or placed


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

who took street of the year?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i dont have any more info yet.. as soon as i get it.. ill post. so hold ur fuckin horses..


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 8 2006, 07:58 PM~6331380
> *i dont have any more info yet.. as soon as i get it.. ill post. so hold ur fuckin horses..
> *



YES SIR


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 8 2006, 08:58 PM~6331380
> *i dont have any more info yet.. as soon as i get it.. ill post. so hold ur fuckin horses..
> *


Did they call you yet?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 8 2006, 06:57 PM~6331367
> *yeah i know they got mild of the year but im asking who won or placed
> *


do they got semi of the year too!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 8 2006, 07:59 PM~6331392
> *Did they call you yet?
> *


who...

































































deez nuts :uh:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Oct 8 2006, 09:00 PM~6331395
> *do they got semi of the year too!!!!
> *


fuck yeah they even have 12 inch of the year


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 8 2006, 09:01 PM~6331410
> *who...
> deez nuts :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 8 2006, 08:58 PM~6331380
> *i dont have any more info yet.. as soon as i get it.. ill post. so hold ur fuckin horses..
> *


i want a pony :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Oct 8 2006, 08:06 PM~6331435
> *i want a pony :biggrin:
> *


wut a ***.. lol... y didnt u show your bike foo


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

did cutty take bolt on of the year


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

anymore pics?


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Oct 8 2006, 08:13 PM~6331489
> *did cutty take bolt on of the year
> *


he was spending father daughterr time with his dad


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

Where are the pictures at?


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Oct 8 2006, 08:16 PM~6331503
> *Where are the pictures at?
> *


IN THE CAMERAS


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 8 2006, 09:17 PM~6331513
> *IN THE CAMERAS
> *


no their encrypted in the memory cards


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

WHO WON TRIKE OF THE YEAR........


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 8 2006, 09:19 PM~6331526
> *WHO WON TRIKE OF THE YEAR........
> *


a trike


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

REALLY DUMBFUCK


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 8 2006, 09:09 PM~6331457
> *wut a ***.. lol... y didnt u show your bike foo
> *


dam it wheres my pony...... :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Oct 8 2006, 08:24 PM~6331568
> *dam it wheres my pony...... :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


let me finish spraying it candy .. then it wil be ready


----------



## on24z (Oct 5, 2006)

Jesse Prado won Trike of the Year from Texas, Rollerz Only


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 8 2006, 09:28 PM~6331599
> *let me finish spraying it candy .. then it wil be ready
> *


yeaaaa....i want him to be flaked out and when he smiles...i want to see his iced out grill....


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

i want you to sprinkle dimaonds in his hay so when he shits,..his crap comes out blinged out.....oh yea...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN+Oct 8 2006, 08:32 PM~6331629-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


retard


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

post the fuken pics damn it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 8 2006, 07:54 PM~6331791
> *post the fuken pics damn it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X99999988877774445555555666666655552223333666655558888885555588800088999665877777888555588889999666665555511112226550088898885666333333222255555 :angry:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

BONE COLLECTOR U STILL UP HOMIE 
8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: casper805, SHADOW714, schwinn73, the bone collector, mortalkombat2


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 8 2006, 10:01 PM~6331835
> *BONE COLLECTOR U STILL UP HOMIE
> 
> *


 :0 :wave:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

where is the pix?


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 8 2006, 07:54 PM~6331791
> *post the fuken pics damn it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


yeah


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yall fuckers are gettin on my nerves about these damn pics.. sound like a bunch of bitches... pics will be here when they get here.. until then.... sit in ya chair and stfu


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

fuk that darks
fukit monday for sure i bet there is pics


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 8 2006, 08:11 PM~6331902
> *yall fuckers are gettin on my nerves about these damn pics.. sound like a bunch of bitches... pics will be here when they get here.. until then.... sit in ya chair and stfu
> *


yeah :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

ok...ok...im editing my first post and will have all of the pics up tonight. in case anybody cares i won 
1st, 2nd & 3rd on my 16" originals,
2nd place Street for my 20" Orange Krate, 
1st & 2nd 20 Original, 
3rd Place 20" Street Trike :thumbsup:


----------



## TearsofaClownII (Feb 23, 2005)

about damn time FINALLY FLORIDA HAS THE TITLE ..........................GOOD JOB MIKE AND A BIG HISTORY CONGRATS FOR BRINGING TO FLORIDA FOR THE FIRST TIME I BET U ARE A HPPY MOTHER ********AND WHO BROUGHT TRIKE.......


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 8 2006, 09:34 PM~6332031
> *ok...ok...im editing my first post and will have all of the pics up tonight. in case anybody cares i won
> 1st, 2nd & 3rd on my 16" originals,
> 2nd place Street for my 20" Orange Krate,
> ...


CONGRATS HOMIE


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 8 2006, 09:11 PM~6331902
> *yall fuckers are gettin on my nerves about these damn pics.. sound like a bunch of bitches... pics will be here when they get here.. until then.... sit in ya chair and stfu
> *


what a fucking dick. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Congrats to all the winners of this years super show. Im sure next year will be just as exciting. Big props to Mike Linville, Pedro and REC for there effort this year. Lets give it up for Pinnacle for the NEW 2006 BIKE OF THE YEAR!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur+Oct 8 2006, 09:38 PM~6332057-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

there are some killer bikes on her they all looked great :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

still loading more pics


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

great pics :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

repost the last 2 pics!


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

more pics coming...still working on it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 8 2006, 10:43 PM~6332352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i cant tell wtf im looking at..


----------



## TearsofaClownII (Feb 23, 2005)

damn trikes loo tight these year


----------



## TearsofaClownII (Feb 23, 2005)

AINT THAT SOME SHIT GET A TRIKE OF THE YEAR TRIKE PAINT THAT BITCH DIFFERENT COLOR BUT HAVE THE SAME FRAME AND CALL IT A NEW NAME AND GO FOR TRIKE OF THE YEAR THAT EASY....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Oct 8 2006, 10:54 PM~6332373
> *AINT THAT SOME SHIT GET A TRIKE OF THE YEAR TRIKE PAINT THAT BITCH DIFFERENT COLOR BUT HAVE THE SAME FRAME AND CALL IT A NEW NAME AND GO FOR TRIKE OF THE YEAR THAT EASY....
> *


yeah.. thats what i was thinking.. someone found a loop hole in the rule books..
i think next year will be very interesting...


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 8 2006, 10:43 PM~6332352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh: :ugh: :dunno: :dunno: wtf


----------



## TearsofaClownII (Feb 23, 2005)

lmao thats what im talking about homie i wanna see asylum man damn and pinnacle


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

ya that trike scooter thing what ever the pile of crap is its looking more ugly every damn time !!!!!!!


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Oct 8 2006, 11:01 PM~6332398
> *lmao thats what im talking about homie i wanna see asylum man damn and pinnacle
> *


ASYLUM DIDNT GO


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i thought asylum was going to take toty award lol some people just talkout of there ass haha damn alot of people were saying that asylum was going to bust out with all new parts :uh: uh what happend just talk damn what ever right i guess theres always next year


----------



## TearsofaClownII (Feb 23, 2005)

Who won trike of the year....................please not the dragon trike.........
Damn u asylum u could of came back trike of the year with mike and next year i would of took it from you


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

The "Man Of Steel" Sale Never Went Through :0

kinda bummer did not get here on time so no Electricity


----------



## TearsofaClownII (Feb 23, 2005)

ASYLUM does have new parts remember i bought his old ones and they were working on it but mike did what he wanted and took that title.....


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Oct 8 2006, 11:07 PM~6332423
> *Who won trike of the year....................please not the dragon trike.........
> Damn u asylum u could of came back trike of the year with mike and next year i would of took it from you*


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

nice bikes


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

did i leave any bikes out? Let me know...i'm tired


----------



## TearsofaClownII (Feb 23, 2005)

pinnacle bike of the year 
lady death and who won trike of the year


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

R&R CUSTOMS DID THE NEON SEAT ON TOMBSTONE,THE SEAT ON SWEET&SOUR THE DISPLAY ON THE PURPLE BIKE TASTE OF WINE, AND THE GREEN BIKE FROM DEVOTIONS.INFO ON THE SHOP WWW.R&RCUSTOMS.COM :thumbsup:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 9 2006, 01:13 AM~6332457
> *did i leave any bikes out? Let me know...i'm tired
> *


the top 3 bikes.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 8 2006, 11:13 PM~6332457
> *did i leave any bikes out? Let me know...i'm tired
> *


LADY DEATH 
WYATS REVENGE RECS PINACLE AQUAMINI


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regalicious_@Oct 8 2006, 10:16 PM~6332471
> *R&R CUSTOMS DID THE NEON SEAT ON TOMBSTONE,THE SEAT ON SWEET&SOUR THE DISPLAY ON THE PURPLE BIKE TASTE OF WINE, AND THE GREEN BIKE FROM DEVOTIONS.INFO ON THE SHOP WWW.R&RCUSTOMS.COM :thumbsup:
> *


site doesnt work post a link to the site :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 9 2006, 12:16 AM~6332478
> *LADY DEATH
> WYATS REVENGE RECS PINACLE AQUAMINI
> *


they are on the 1st page


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i am sorry first i want to say i do see a SHIT load of work in this bike i am not hating on it just to clear that up first now but to me this bike lok's like shit it does not even look like a bike anymore


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i thought lindvilles bike had a make over i like that display for sure


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 8 2006, 07:58 AM~6327615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn bro you did a good job gettin your bike done homie. my daughters bike still sits the same way as last year's show :happysad: oh well one of these years it'll get the parts it deserves


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

post pic of Freddy bike!


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 8 2006, 11:20 PM~6332500
> *site  doesnt work post a link to the site  :biggrin:
> *


SORRY HOMEBOY www.rrcustoms.net :wave: HE WILL BE UPDATING THE SITE SOON.


----------



## TearsofaClownII (Feb 23, 2005)

Now they say Mos got 2nd and rec third if rec beat W3 at houston and W3 beat Mos at vegas how in the hell did mos beat rec........Rec's bike should of took him out.......


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

rec had the best bike because it still looks like a bike

i love that display


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

hey man u get any pics of freddy's bike thanks for the pics man


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Trike of the year went to RO Trike. Second is the Brown Impressions trike. 3rd went to X Trike. 

Tony o's bikes on display look like a used car lot. :roflmao:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

no pics of the freedy bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I told you guys we wouldnt see shit till monday.


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 8 2006, 09:47 PM~6332364
> *i cant tell wtf im looking at..
> *


wat the fuck is this..garbage..srry just my opinion


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Oct 9 2006, 01:30 AM~6332680
> *wat the fuck is this..garbage..srry just my opinion
> *


sad part it it took toty 2 times but i think it was club favoritism on go los part


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 8 2006, 09:21 PM~6332253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


these the only 2 26 inches there?


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 8 2006, 09:21 PM~6332253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


these the only 2 26 inches there?


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 8 2006, 08:09 PM~6330415
> *Danny took first Mild.
> *


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 8 2006, 09:56 PM~6331360
> *good job to rec anyways because he has one of the best bikes this year
> 
> you got my vote for best build of the year
> *


x2


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 9 2006, 12:47 AM~6332364
> *i cant tell wtf im looking at..
> *


Thats the bike RO-BC was talking about I think...


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@Oct 9 2006, 07:07 AM~6333055
> *these the only 2 26 inches there?
> *


there were 2 others i think but i didn't get the pics...i'll double check my camera


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Oct 9 2006, 12:31 AM~6332546
> *post pic of Freddy bike!
> *


i cant find that one...i know i took a pic of it. might have to wait for Tony O to post it...i'll keep looking :dunno:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Oct 9 2006, 12:27 AM~6332527
> *i am sorry first i want to say i do see a SHIT load of work in this bike i am not hating on it just to clear that up first now but to me this bike lok's like shit it does not even look like a bike anymore
> 
> 
> ...


I think that you are wrong....this bike is definitely functional. There was a lot of hard work put into it and off the hook detail. As well as the other radicals. It is worth seeing in person!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

werent there more bikes than this :dunno:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 8 2006, 11:43 PM~6332352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what the...................somebody...number to pick your part..


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

See...what I think he did, was chop up the trike frame, and put it on two wheels thinking, "Hey...I won TOTY like this, why not BOTY?" Cuz thats not that trike...its gto training wheels!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

did that bike qualify during the show year.........


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

anyone know how won what special awards


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

so now its a 2 wheeler or what... all i see is one wheel and 2 fuckin little training wheels


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

so much work put into that bike and you cant even see the back wheel or tell what it is and has a trike lift kit on a 2 wheel bike......


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Oct 9 2006, 09:26 AM~6333534
> *what the...................somebody...number to pick your part..
> *


What is this monstrosity?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 9 2006, 08:53 AM~6333659
> *so much work put into that bike and you cant even see the back wheel or tell what it is and  has a trike lift kit on a 2 wheel bike......
> *


****** tryin to pull stunts


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 9 2006, 08:59 AM~6333696
> *What is this monstrosity?
> *


its my cock on 2 wheels with wings


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 8 2006, 11:47 PM~6332364
> *i cant tell wtf im looking at..
> *



x87465478696 :uh:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

too many posts to read, who won?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 8 2006, 07:37 PM~6331130
> *
> special awards
> best display.. freddy
> ...


here noe


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

anyone have pics of pinnacle and freddy


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 9 2006, 09:20 AM~6334032
> *anyone have pics of pinnacle and freddy
> *


Were probably not going to see any till tonight.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

then lets order a pizza


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Oct 8 2006, 11:27 PM~6332527
> *i am sorry first i want to say i do see a SHIT load of work in this bike i am not hating on it just to clear that up first now but to me this bike lok's like shit it does not even look like a bike anymore
> 
> 
> ...



So to you the bike looks like shit?
Have you heard of style and being different? Its not about following the style its about making your own. Be an innovator not a imitator!
But then again you are not hating


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

****** is always hatin


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

I like to see what he has done?
RO-BC Did you get my mesage?

I know we will be tearing it up in 07


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

yeah i got it homie no doubt 07 nis gonna be my year to go out with a bang my last time building a bike until my son gets older but for me anyways i will be finished after this year. i dont even care to place i just wanna be remembered.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

mornin raul have u seen any pics of pinnacle yet i wanna see it


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

07 will be great

Also Congrats to Jose "REC" !!!!!

Your bike is bad ass!!!!!
We will need to look out for you!!!!
You my friend have jumped in their with the big dogs and have shown you have what it takes..." HEART"


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 9 2006, 10:01 AM~6334198
> *07 will be great
> 
> Also Congrats to Jose "REC" !!!!!
> ...


So whats up with your bike? Did you sell it or not?


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

will someone please post the freddy bike so i can study and do some homework on it cause if anything he is the one i will have to stay up with for next year lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 9 2006, 09:58 AM~6334185
> *mornin raul have u seen any pics of pinnacle yet i wanna see it
> *


Morning, I havent seen it yet. Its like nobody took pics of the bikes we wanted to see. :roflmao:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

at the last minute it fell thru. They tried to shortchange us. They want to talk again but We dont know.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:scrutinize:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 9 2006, 10:07 AM~6334234
> *at the last minute it fell thru. They tried to shortchange us. They want to talk again but We dont know.
> *


Crazy. Who was going to buy it and how much were you selling it for?


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

24 and some change.
A corporation overseas





MAN OF STEEL 
Special Awards: Best Body Modifications and Best Graphics


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

pinnicle


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

New murals?
and Display?

It is a clean bike.

Congrats to Mike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 9 2006, 10:12 AM~6334259
> *24 and some change.
> A corporation overseas
> MAN OF STEEL
> ...


I wonder why they didnt want it?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 9 2006, 10:12 AM~6334265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like the new display. Makes a big diffeence. That might have baan why Mike got second place last year.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 9 2006, 11:16 AM~6334283
> *I wonder why they didnt want it?
> *



They tried to give us less......business is cutthroat like this game.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

congrats mike linville, damn i cant believe i use to compete against him back in the days when he was street class now he is bike of the year.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 9 2006, 10:24 AM~6334306
> *They tried to give us less......business is cutthroat like this game.
> *


 How much do you have into the bike?


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

We lost count...If you figure we do all the work on it...paint, bodywork, fabrication of the parts and all we get done by someone is the plating. This is what you call backyard boogie!!!! Priceless

We made that front fender with the built in monitor two days before the show.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

who made his display its very simple clean but effective


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 9 2006, 11:18 AM~6334292
> *I like the new display. Makes a big diffeence. That might have baan why Mike got second place last year.
> *



yep that cage had to go one day


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

07 in Phx will be hot. We are bringing the whole " gang" back out for that show.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

still no pics of freedy


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

SO CAN I ASK WHO TOOK MILD OF THE YEAR?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 9 2006, 10:31 AM~6334349
> *07 in Phx will be hot. We are bringing the whole " gang" back out for that show.
> *


How many members in your gang?


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

WHO HAS PICS OF LADY DEATH


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

SHIT HOMIE'S IM IN THE PROCESS OF BUILDING MY FUCKEN TRIKE CALLED BIG PIMPIN


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGPIMPIN27_@Oct 9 2006, 12:14 PM~6334746
> *SHIT HOMIE'S IM IN THE PROCESS OF BUILDING MY FUCKEN TRIKE CALLED  BIG PIMPIN
> *


From the big bad Virginia!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 9 2006, 12:20 PM~6334770
> *From the big bad Virginia!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: SORRY BRO THERE AINT SHIT OUT HERE IN VA  GONNA HAVE TO DO SOME RESEARCH FOR PAINT AND MURALS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGPIMPIN27_@Oct 9 2006, 12:22 PM~6334786
> *:uh:  SORRY BRO THERE AINT SHIT OUT HERE IN VA   GONNA HAVE TO DO SOME RESEARCH FOR PAINT AND MURALS
> *


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

the pics of lady death,problemas,aqumini.....are on the first page....ill put them again........by the way these are that dude schwinn1966 pics


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

so which trike won trike of the year, the crazy dragon one?


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

No, the one that used to be Lil Outer limits...that dragon one is a bike.


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 9 2006, 01:49 PM~6334950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THNXS :biggrin:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Danny<s fenders look real good.


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Oct 9 2006, 02:22 PM~6335134
> *Danny<s fenders look real good.
> 
> 
> ...


NOT GOOD FUCKEN CLEAN


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

I WONDER WERE HE GOT THAT KINDA TURN TABLE


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Oct 9 2006, 12:32 PM~6334571
> *SO CAN I ASK WHO TOOK MILD OF THE YEAR?
> *


i think freddy


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 9 2006, 04:25 PM~6335162
> *i think freddy
> *


thats in full.


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

I THOUGHT FREDDY WAS A SEMI


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 9 2006, 02:24 PM~6335154
> *I WONDER WERE HE GOT THAT KINDA TURN TABLE
> *


Its a turntable for a 2 wheeler with brackets of support under the trike kit.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Oct 9 2006, 02:25 PM~6335167
> *thats in full.
> *


i heaard it was mild at vegas


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 9 2006, 04:31 PM~6335184
> *i heaard it was mild at vegas
> *


full. front tank, backs skirts, 3 stage paint, custom seat.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 9 2006, 01:49 PM~6334950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: with tv's in the mirrors


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

ANYONE AHVE CLEAR PICS OF LADY DEATH


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 9 2006, 11:51 AM~6334148
> *So to you the bike looks like shit?
> Have you heard of style and being different? Its not about following the style its about making your own. Be an innovator not a imitator!
> But then again you are not hating
> *


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 9 2006, 02:36 PM~6335211
> *:worship:  :worship: with tv's in the mirrors
> *


THAT IS CLEAN TV'S IN THE MIRRORS WONDER HOW MUCH THAT WAS :biggrin:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 8 2006, 11:43 PM~6332352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I WOULD BE ASHAMED AS FUCK TO BE KNOWN AS THE OWNER OF THIS BIKE


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Oct 9 2006, 03:32 PM~6335449
> *I WOULD BE ASHAMED AS FUCK TO BE KNOWN AS THE OWNER OF THIS BIKE
> *


ME TOO


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

lownslow i would be ashamed to be you *****. regardless of the way the bike looks i dont see you forkin out the cash or showin one of your rides all u do on layitlow is talk shit about people and it really seems like you have it out for rollerz only members. i seen some of the shit u be writting in the other forum topics. someone needs to whoop your ass for real homie and if i was to run into you i would do it myself but then again you probably are some square sittin behind his computer runnin out the mouth.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 9 2006, 05:00 PM~6335638
> *lownslow i would be ashamed to be you *****. regardless of the way the bike looks i dont see you forkin out the cash or showin one of your rides all u do on layitlow is talk shit about people and it really seems like you have it out for rollerz only members. i seen some of the shit u be writting in the other forum topics. someone needs to whoop your ass for real homie and if i was to run into you i would do it myself but then again you probably are some square sittin behind his computer runnin out the mouth.
> *


shit i hope he made his money back cause that shit is straight up rank as dog shit, homie had too much vison went it it and out came a turd. talk is cheap so start walking. at least i aint in a club where the only way out happens to looks like a box in the back of a hearse


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

***** you is so wack yeah your talk is cheap lets see what you can bring to the table fool


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

WHO FROM ROLLERZ KNOWS DuezPaid

DID DuezPaid GO TO VEGAS


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

WHY DOES THERE HAVE TO BE SO MUCH DRAMA ISNT THIS FOR THE LOVE OF LOWRIDING ARENT WE ALL LIKE ONE BIG FAMILY NO MATTER IF THEY TALK SHIT OR NOT WE ALL LOVE THE SAME THING WE SHOULD ALL BE KOOL


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 9 2006, 04:10 PM~6335697
> *WHO FROM ROLLERZ KNOWS DuezPaid
> 
> DID DuezPaid GO TO VEGAS
> *


JUST WONDERIN


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

critisism is one thing but str8 hatin and always doggin someone is fucked up and this fool is always talkin mad shit but yet we dont see him displaying nothin or ever display something on here besides plastic cars. i understand this forum is a free speech one but shit why is everything out of dudes mouth shit


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 9 2006, 05:19 PM~6335734
> *critisism is one thing but str8 hatin and always doggin someone is fucked up and this fool is always talkin mad shit but yet we dont see him displaying nothin or ever display something on here besides plastic cars. i understand this forum is a free speech one but shit why is everything out of dudes mouth shit
> *


where is your bike BTW youve been here a while and i still havent seen shit from you. i have no idea how the fuck that bike made it in your club but then again prophecy was also in there im glad FK joined up with you guys cause then they can show you what a bicycle looks like when done right. believe me when i do go to vegas it aint gonna be a Schwinn or a Aztlan frame beating you its gonna be scratch built frame. dont get me confused with other builders tradition is for sheep


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 9 2006, 05:19 PM~6335734
> *critisism is one thing but str8 hatin and always doggin someone is fucked up and this fool is always talkin mad shit but yet we dont see him displaying nothin or ever display something on here besides plastic cars. i understand this forum is a free speech one but shit why is everything out of dudes mouth shit
> *


thats was critisism but i tend to dish it out as it is


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

hey fool your stupid son cause see i was one of the members from fk to join rollerz just to let you know and if you would pay attention on here you would of seen my latest project that im workin on in the rollerzonly bike project topic on here you dick. if i wasnt at work i would post the picture buit i guess if you wanna take the time to post it for me or anyone else in here wanna do it to show what i bring to the table. i been doing this shit since i was in 6th grade ***** im fuckin 25 years old and 6 years military now so dont talk to me about bringin shit cause i have since then and will continue to do so. and to let you know the owner of that bike is gene who also owns bomb of the year


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

yeah so check out the frame and parts topic and check out my bike and a 16 inch im working on to sell and o yeah dont forget the other topic ROLLERZONLY BIKE PROJECT


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 9 2006, 05:35 PM~6335780
> *hey fool your stupid son cause see i was one of the members from fk to join rollerz just to let you know and if you would pay attention on here you would of seen my latest project that im workin on in the rollerzonly bike project topic on here you dick. if i wasnt at work i would post the picture buit i guess if you wanna take the time to post it for me or anyone else in here wanna do it to show what i bring to the table. i been doing this shit since i was in 6th grade ***** im fuckin 25 years old and 6 years military now so dont talk to me about bringin shit cause i have since then and will continue to do so. and to let you know the owner of that bike is gene who also owns bomb of the year
> *


good he should stick to bombs. 16 inch to sell, go figure its about money to you. oh wow sixth grade so have i, but i didnt limit myself to lowriders i kept a open mind shimano 9 speed internal drum brake hubs,roller bearing Campi cranks,Fertoni derailrurs,Firebikes Sprokets and Frames,Profile components. it aint abut Aztlan,Schwinn,Elgordo, or lovely lowrider with me.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

im not a bike guy, but these 2 bikes are fuckin gorgeous. props to the owners and builders of these 2. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

***** U IS SO WACK HOMIE IT AINT BOUT MONEY FOR ME BRO CAUSE IM TRYING TO HELP PEOPLE OUT ON HERE WHO ARE JUST GETTIN STARTED AND O YEAH I AINT HAD AN OPEN MIND ***** YOU IS IGNORANT YOUR SO WACK BRO STICK TO YOUR MODEL CARS HOMIE AND THE LIL FRAME U GOT WORKIN ON IS LETS JUST SAY NEEDS HELLA WORK. AND O YEAH I DO MY OWN WORK NOT PAY FOR SOMEONE TO DO IT


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

I guess we'll never see the trike of the year huh? I have searched this whole topic, and unless someone added pix on other pages, I still havent seen the trike of the year. I havent even seen freddy either. I guess everyone would rather talk shit than see the top bikes of this year.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn thta green dragon bike looks like some shit out the powerrangers 
and robc i aint hating its just fuken hidiouse 
my 2 cents


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

NAW ITS COOL ERIC YOU JUST ADDIN YOUR 2 CENTS BUT YOU AINT A HATER ALL THE TIME LIKE THIS FOOL IS IM NOT SAYIN THAT THE BIKE IS DROP DEAD GEORGOUS EITHER BUT STILL TO BASH SOMEONE SO HARD AND TO BASH OTHERS ALL THE TIME BUT NOT PRODUCE ANYTHING IS STR8 WRONG


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

poket change is bad though 
lol how ro found a loop hole for toty lol 
but all good
how did x trike do anyways any pics of it fully with his sizor lift and shit cus those pics was at the set up

and tony o were is wyatsw revenge i wanted to see it


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 8 2006, 10:22 PM~6332257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the purple one is from el paso  
and the green one is from nm nice to see some bikes from the area in lv
i need to see were they did them displays cus they sic


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

TONY O IS THE ONE PROBABLY WHO WILL POST MORE PICS I KNOW HE GOT PICS OF FREDDY TOO IM NOT SURE HE BROUGHT WYATS REVENGE BECAUSE ITS NOT DONE. ABOUT TOTY IT IS CRAZY HOW HE FOUND A LOOP HOLE BUT I GUESS HE DID HIS HOMEWORK. DO ME A FAVOR ERIC POST MY FRAME IM WORKING ON. ITS IN THE ROLLERZ ONLY BIKE PROJECT TOPIC


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

k let me post it brb


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Oct 9 2006, 03:25 PM~6335747
> *where is your bike BTW youve been here a while and i still havent seen shit from you. i have no idea how the fuck that bike made it in your club but then again prophecy was also in there im glad FK joined up with you guys cause then they can show you what a bicycle looks like when done right. believe me when i do go to vegas it aint gonna be a Schwinn or a Aztlan frame beating you its gonna be scratch built frame. dont get me confused with other builders tradition is for sheep
> 
> 
> ...


those frames are fucking dope!


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

We dont need to see any other pics then the ones that are from VEGAS. If you really want to show him your frame PM him, and the same goes for lownslow. This is a vegas topic, we need to keep it that way.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

TACOS SHIT
FULLCUSTOM?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302+Oct 9 2006, 04:04 PM~6335655-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Oct 9 2006, 04:56 PM~6335891
> *I guess we'll never see the trike of the year huh? I have searched this whole topic, and unless someone added pix on other pages, I still havent seen the trike of the year.  I havent even seen freddy either. I guess everyone would rather talk shit than see the top bikes of this year.
> *


well you obiously dont rea u just loked at the pixs this is the toty


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

TO ALL THE LAYITLOW MEMBERS I WOULD LIKE TO APOLOGIZE BOUT THE SHIT TALKIN ON THIS TOPIC LOLO IS RIGHT LETS KEEPIT FOR ONLY VEGAS PICS AND CONVERSATION MY BAD YOU GUYS


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 9 2006, 05:27 PM~6336089
> *well you obiously dont rea u just loked at the pixs this is the toty
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

LOVE THE COLOR ON IT SHIT LOOKS GOOD


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

i like that scarface thing on the seat


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

the plating on this bike is very nice


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 9 2006, 01:08 PM~6334716
> *How many members in your gang?
> *



6 and counting........All quality bikes that will domaint there class.

Adding new members everyday!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i just got back im postin my pics up as soon as i upload em


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

SHOW WAS OK!
I BEEN TO BETTER!EVERYONE 1
PUMPED IT UP TOOO MUCH!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

it was nice to meet rec and chumuco


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Oct 9 2006, 06:52 PM~6336611
> *SHOW WAS OK!
> I BEEN TO BETTER!EVERYONE 1
> PUMPED IT UP TOOO MUCH!
> *


yeah. they always do


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 9 2006, 06:11 PM~6336340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 9 2006, 07:47 PM~6336582
> *6 and counting........All quality bikes that will domaint there class.
> 
> Adding new members everyday!
> *


so this club is not even a week old? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

was there a Layitlow bike members pic? :dunno:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 9 2006, 07:16 PM~6336733
> *was there a Layitlow bike members pic? :dunno:
> *


NO


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

damn!!!! nice bikes


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

Months....funny.....try years since 98.

We are familia and friends. Took a break to start their careers and take care of business. We are all back and ready to go. You will see old and new faces.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

who's the guy on the right?


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

there th guys in the new club right??


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

stfu tard 
just look and dont reply here 
:uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

erics mad


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 9 2006, 08:25 PM~6336811
> *stfu tard
> just look and dont reply here
> :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Oct 9 2006, 07:24 PM~6336797
> *there th guys in the new club right??
> *


YUP :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

its just so fucked up that rec didnt place, i call "Shenanigans"


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

MY NEW MURAL UNDER MY TRIKE SEAT.......I TOOK THIS PIC OFF THE MIRRORS :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Oct 9 2006, 07:48 PM~6337014
> *its just so fucked up that rec didnt place, i call "Shenanigans"
> *


tough comp.....

atleast someone from houston took home part of the title.. thats all i wanted to see...


----------



## the Kr3w (Oct 10, 2006)

well at least Rec a.k.a. KING REC still reigns as lowrider bike king of Texas and specially houston cuz he went all out at houston show !!!!!


----------



## the Kr3w (Oct 10, 2006)

well at least Rec a.k.a. KING REC still reigns as lowrider bike king of Texas and specially houston cuz he went all out at houston show !!!!!


----------



## the Kr3w (Oct 10, 2006)

well at least Rec a.k.a. KING REC still reigns as lowrider bike king of Texas and specially houston cuz he went all out at houston show !!!!!


----------



## the Kr3w (Oct 10, 2006)

well at least Rec a.k.a. KING REC still reigns as lowrider bike king of Texas and specially houston cuz he went all out at houston show !!!!!


----------



## the Kr3w (Oct 10, 2006)

well at least Rec a.k.a. KING REC still reigns as lowrider bike king of Texas and specially houston cuz he went all out at houston show !!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the Kr3w_@Oct 9 2006, 08:29 PM~6337323
> *well at least Rec a.k.a. KING REC still reigns as lowrider bike king of Texas and specially      houston cuz he went all out at houston show !!!!!
> *


yes.. we know.. u told us 5 times already


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

HAHAHA and he only has 5 posts


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 9 2006, 09:04 PM~6337537
> *yes.. we know.. u told us 5 times already
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fool_@Oct 9 2006, 11:05 PM~6337544
> *HAHAHA and he only has 5 posts
> *


LOL, and they all saw the same thing... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

The freddy bike pretty much went all out with a new display, paint, parts...yall was sleepin on him!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Oct 9 2006, 09:58 PM~6337778
> *The freddy bike pretty much went all out with a new display, paint, parts...yall was sleepin on him!
> *


the title could of went to any of them ......i would of hate to be the judge .....problemas..pinnicle...freedy..mos.....all going for the title.....

congrats to mike for taking it all.......its been a long time coming


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

who won what special awards?????????


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 9 2006, 05:04 PM~6335947
> *the purple one is from el paso
> and the green one is from nm nice to see some bikes from the area in lv
> i need to see were they did them displays cus they sic
> *


HEY ERIC GUESS WHAT DAVID G DID ALL THE WOODWORK FOR THE DISPLAYS AND R&R CUSTOMS UPHOLSTER THEM HIT THEM UP THEY ARE IN EL PASO www.rrcustoms.net :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the Kr3w_@Oct 9 2006, 07:29 PM~6337316
> *well at least Rec a.k.a. KING REC still reigns as lowrider bike king of Texas and specially      houston cuz he went all out at houston show !!!!!
> *


Why do they call him king? :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Oct 9 2006, 06:48 PM~6337014
> *its just so fucked up that rec didnt place, i call "Shenanigans"
> *


What is that?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 9 2006, 05:47 PM~6336582
> *6 and counting........All quality bikes that will domaint there class.
> 
> Adding new members everyday!
> *


 :0 I hope you dont let me down. I will be there at the SS next year to check them out in person.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 9 2006, 06:10 PM~6336684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 9 2006, 11:31 PM~6337909
> *Why do they call him king?  :dunno:
> *


i know why..........your king raul....im king art........sound goood :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Oct 9 2006, 10:21 PM~6338119
> *i know why..........your king raul....im king art........sound goood :biggrin:
> *


no no, they call me EL REY.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

they call me chilly willy


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

king art, king raul... i guess im king sic...
and king pimpin


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Oct 9 2006, 11:31 PM~6338161
> *they call me chilly willy
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: like at the show


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 10 2006, 12:36 AM~6338177
> *king art, king raul... i guess im king sic...
> and king pimpin
> *


no.....chilly willy....you king sic............ :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 10 2006, 12:36 AM~6338178
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  like at the show
> *


 :thumbsup: :rofl:


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

Fuck man! I wanted to go this year too. But O well shit happens :banghead: Theres always next year.


----------



## Sweet Adictions (Oct 3, 2006)

lol o well


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Oct 9 2006, 06:56 PM~6336631
> *it was nice to meet rec and chumuco
> *


it was cool meetin you, danny 'sic n twisted', and mike 'toyshopcustoms'.. congrats danny and mike on your wins!!!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

King Noe is in the building :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

thank you....thank you very much...huuuuhh.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

why didn't he put his full display ?? :dunno:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 10 2006, 07:27 AM~6339431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not enouf room :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

alot of bikes look like they had no room for them


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 10 2006, 09:18 AM~6339631
> *alot of bikes look like they had no room for them
> *


THATS WHAT HAPPENDS WHEN YOU GET THERE AT THE LAST MINUTE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 10 2006, 08:21 AM~6339650
> *THATS WHAT HAPPENDS WHEN YOU GET THERE AT THE LAST MINUTE
> *


X2


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Oct 9 2006, 03:30 AM~6332889
> *sad part it it took toty 2 times but i think it was club favoritism on go los part
> *



FIRST OF ALL "NO CLUB INFLUENCES ANY JUDGES WHATSOEVER!! AND THE DRAGON BIKE THAT COMPETED, ONLY HAD 2 WHEELS ON IT. ALL THEY DID WAS BOLT ON THE BACK PIECE FROM THE TRIKE TO IT. IT COMPETED AS A 2 WHEEL RADICAL.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 10 2006, 08:35 AM~6339719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wim did a good job on those.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

YES HE DID


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 10 2006, 08:46 AM~6339784
> *YES HE DID
> *


How was the trip? Did you have a good time?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2006, 09:48 AM~6339811
> *How was the trip? Did you have a good time?
> *


IT WAS COOL.... DID ALOT OF STUFF DIDN'T WIN ANY MONEY, ATE HELLA FOOD AND THAT JUST ABOUT SUMS IT UP....CANT WAIT TIL NEXT YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 10 2006, 08:53 AM~6339855
> *IT WAS COOL.... DID ALOT OF STUFF DIDN'T WIN ANY MONEY, ATE HELLA FOOD AND THAT  JUST ABOUT SUMS IT UP....CANT WAIT TIL NEXT YEAR :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

WELL THE SHOW WAS VERY GOOD. THERE WAS A LOT OF QUALITY IN THE RIDES THERE.

YOU HAVE 5 TOP BIKES THAT WERE PRETTY MUCH BATTLING IT OUT FOR 3 SPOTS. 

IT SUCKS THAT REC AND LADY DEATH HAD TO MISS OUT... AND THINK THOSE TWO WON SWEEPSTAKES AT TWO OF THE TOUGHER TOUR SPOTS.

CONGRATS TO ALL. 

SOMEONE MENTIONED REC AS KING OF TEXAS... WELL SINCE HE WAS UPENDED BY FREDDY IN THE SWEEPSTAKES I WOULD HAVE TO SAY FREDDY GETS THAT TITLE FOR 2006.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 10 2006, 09:37 AM~6340109
> *WELL THE SHOW WAS VERY GOOD.  THERE WAS A LOT OF QUALITY IN THE RIDES THERE.
> 
> YOU HAVE 5 TOP BIKES THAT WERE PRETTY MUCH BATTLING IT OUT FOR 3 SPOTS.
> ...


See, now that makes sence.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2006, 11:40 AM~6340123
> *See, now that makes sence.
> *



IN NO WAY DOES THAT "HATE" ON REC OR BELITTLE WHAT HE HAS DONE....

THE BAD PART FOR US IS I GUESS THAT MAKES US 3RD BEST IN TEXAS.......


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 10 2006, 09:41 AM~6340130
> *IN NO WAY DOES THAT "HATE" ON REC OR BELITTLE WHAT HE HAS DONE....
> 
> THE BAD PART FOR US IS I GUESS THAT MAKES US 3RD BEST IN TEXAS.......
> *


I dont think anyone was implying that either. Mikes bike has alot of detail. Not only in the parts but also the frame.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

I WANTED TO TAKE THIS TIME OUT TO CONGRATS TO FREDDY AKA PEDRO. THIS IS A GUY THAT DID A LOT OF WORK IN THE LAST MONTH OR SO TO GET READY FOR THE SUPERSHOW. HE DIDN'T FINISH EVERYTHING TILL FRIDAY EVENING AND THEN HEADED TO VEGAS. HE WAS DETERMINED TO GET THERE.

ALSO BIG PROPS TO LADY DEATH.....AKA ****. HE SHOWED STRONG AND JUST CAME UP SHORT. BUT HE DID TRIP SOME PEOPLE OUT WITH HIS MIRROR TVS...... GOOD IDEA.

WELL WE ONLY HAD THOSE TWO BIKES THIS YEAR.... HOPEFULLY BETTER TURNOUT NEXT YEAR.

CONGRATS TO THESE TWO LEGION BIKES!


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 10 2006, 09:35 AM~6339719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SIC ASS TRIKE KIT AND THE FENDERS LOOK HOT


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

TONYO... I SEE YOU DOWN THERE.....WHERE ARE THE PICS....


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 10 2006, 01:26 PM~6340786
> *TONYO... I SEE YOU DOWN THERE.....WHERE ARE THE PICS....
> *


YEA POST TEH PICS :angry:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 10 2006, 09:35 AM~6339719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It may not have been worth the dollar on it, but im sure they were worht iut nonetheless.  They look so good.


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

why? how much did they cost?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 9 2006, 09:07 AM~6332426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to Anthony with his 7 OG and street customs :thumbsup: And peeps thought I was crazy for taking 9 bikes. I ain't the only one with passion and love for OG bikes  

Anthony kicked my ass for 20" OG but I still held it down and took 3rd with my Coal Krate and 2nd and 3rd with my Lil Tigers :thumbsup:

Runabout, Orange Mini Stingray, and White Mini Stingray were just too much for my Midget Stingray but that's alright, he deserved it


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

tony o post pics !!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

YEA POST PICS


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 9 2006, 09:16 AM~6332478
> *LADY DEATH
> WYATS REVENGE RECS PINACLE AQUAMINI
> *



Wyatts Revenge didn't get finished in time so I let my fellow RO member Twisted Image borrow my display for his 20" Semi custom which helped him take 2nd place behind my Fantasy bike.  He's a cool dude, just joined RO at the Bakersfield show and will be moving to Goodyear, AZ next summer so he'll be another PHX RO member


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 11 2006, 02:00 AM~6341729
> *tony o post pics !!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *



I took over 500 pics this year but they're all in my camera waiting to be uploaded. I'll try to post some tomorrow but tonight I gotta unpack the truck and trailer

Don't worry, chill out I did take at least 12 to 15 detailed shots of all the big winners


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 10 2006, 04:02 PM~6341749
> *Wyatts Revenge didn't get finished in time so I let my fellow RO member Twisted Image borrow my display for his 20" Semi custom which helped him take 2nd place behind my Fantasy bike.    He's a cool dude, just joined RO at the Bakersfield show and will be moving to Goodyear, AZ next summer so he'll be another PHX RO member
> *


THATS TIGHT LETTING ANOTHER CLUB MEMBER USE IT CUZ HE DIDNT HAVE HIS :thumbsup: BIG :thumbsup: UP TO U TONYO


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 10 2006, 04:04 PM~6341759
> *I took over 500 pics this year but they're all in my camera waiting to be uploaded.  I'll try to post some tomorrow but tonight I gotta unpack the truck and trailer
> 
> Don't worry, chill out I did take at least 12 to 15 detailed shots of all the big winners
> *


 :tears: I HAVE TO WAIT TILL TOMMOROW TO SEE THEM....YEA I WANT TOO SEE THE DETAIL PICS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 9 2006, 09:48 AM~6332598
> *Trike of the year went to RO Trike. Second is the Brown Impressions trike. 3rd went to X Trike.
> 
> Tony o's bikes on display look like a used car lot.  :roflmao:
> *


Call it what you will but my bikes combined with everyone else pitching in combined to a total of 16 entries for Most Bike Club Members was nothin to laugh at  

Next year I'll be getting them restored and looking good


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH+Oct 11 2006, 02:05 AM~6341764-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep but don't worry I'll post them as soon as I can :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 10 2006, 02:10 AM~6335697
> *WHO FROM ROLLERZ KNOWS DuezPaid
> 
> DID DuezPaid GO TO VEGAS
> *


He went to Vegas he said he's still workin on your stuff so don't trip bro. He was busy as hell workin on some cars but he'll get to your stuff


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

cool pics looks like i better bring back out my og"s,looks like there some good competion out there,few years ago there was no OG"S out there just ours, anywayz HEY TONYO whats a coal krate is that your own made up version of a krate show me some pics sound pretty cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Oct 10 2006, 05:23 PM~6341862
> *cool pics looks like i better bring back out  my og"s,looks like there some good competion out there,few years ago there was no OG"S out there just ours, anywayz HEY TONYO whats a coal krate is that your own made up version of a krate  show me some pics sound pretty cool  :thumbsup:
> *


it might be but there were some spinoffs based on other colors like the Chocolate(AKA buttpicker) krate and the Beatles Krate which is way rarer than any krate including the OG Ghost


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 9 2006, 10:31 PM~6337909
> *Why do they call him king?  :dunno:
> *


its a graffiti shit :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

whats crackin eric hows your day goin homie


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Oct 11 2006, 09:37 AM~6341957
> *it might be but there were some spinoffs based on other colors like the Chocolate(AKA buttpicker) krate and the Beatles Krate which is way rarer than any krate including the OG Ghost
> *


One of the rarest Krates you can get

Especially a signed one


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Oct 10 2006, 06:44 PM~6342386
> *One of the rarest Krates you can get
> 
> Especially a signed one
> ...


one of those sold 25k


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

anyone have a better pic of freddy bike


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 10 2006, 06:01 PM~6342480
> *anyone have a better pic of freddy bike
> *


x100000 :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

danny post ur vegas pics man


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

from what i see it looks like mike linville might of made his rims but i could be wrong bike looks really good


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

whats up ozzie


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

on the strip


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Oct 10 2006, 06:27 PM~6342667
> *on the strip
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Oct 10 2006, 06:27 PM~6342667
> *on the strip
> 
> 
> *


post it on youtube.com


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 10 2006, 06:42 PM~6342735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: im not sure about that :0


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 10 2006, 09:42 PM~6342735
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wasnt this bike soposed to be shipped out to japan fo good


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

thats what i though too...


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

I had a good time at Las Vegas  Just going to Las Vegas to show made me happy


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

WELL CONGRATS ON WHAT YOU DID. EVEN THOUGH YOU DIDN'T PLACE TOP 3... TWHAT YOU DID IN THE LITTLE TIME MADE AN IMPRESSION ON LOTS OF PEOPLE.

CAN'T WAIT TILL WE GO HEAD TO HEAD AGAIN NEXT YEAR...... MAYBE MAKE SOME ROAD TRIPS!!


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 10 2006, 07:39 PM~6343252
> *WELL CONGRATS ON WHAT YOU DID.  EVEN THOUGH YOU DIDN'T PLACE TOP 3... TWHAT YOU DID IN THE LITTLE TIME MADE AN IMPRESSION ON LOTS OF PEOPLE.
> 
> CAN'T WAIT TILL WE GO HEAD TO HEAD AGAIN NEXT YEAR...... MAYBE MAKE SOME ROAD TRIPS!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: There wont be a "Problemas" retire 
Top3 or no Top 3 I had fun and will go to Las Vegas next year


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

was a good show and i enjoyed ill be there next year for sure


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 10 2006, 07:55 PM~6343381
> *was a good show and i enjoyed ill be there next year for sure
> *


ME TOO :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 10 2006, 07:36 PM~6343211
> *I had a good time at Las Vegas    Just going to Las Vegas to show made me happy
> *


MEETING ME MADE YOU EVEN HAPPIER :biggrin:


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

did they give plaques or trophies?


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 10 2006, 08:12 PM~6343560
> *MEETING ME MADE YOU EVEN HAPPIER :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@Oct 10 2006, 08:13 PM~6343570
> *did they give plaques or trophies?
> *


TROPHIES


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 10 2006, 07:15 PM~6343587
> *TROPHIES
> *


pics?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 10 2006, 07:25 PM~6343688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 10 2006, 08:25 PM~6343688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY I GOT 1 OF DOES :cheesy:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Rec, Raidersequal and Sic n Twisted, post all your pics


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Oct 10 2006, 08:52 PM~6343914
> *Rec, Raidersequal and Sic n Twisted, post all your pics
> *


I DIDNT TAKE ANY REALLY


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 10 2006, 08:25 PM~6343688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice good job bro..


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

I really hope to be there next year, showing or not. I just wanna expierence the super show and meet everyone. congrats to all who attended, it must have felt good to be there.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Oct 10 2006, 09:06 PM~6344033
> *I really hope to be there next year, showing or not. I just wanna expierence the super show and meet everyone. congrats to all who attended, it must have felt good to be there.
> *


I HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE ALSO :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Oct 10 2006, 08:52 PM~6343914
> *Rec, Raidersequal and Sic n Twisted, post all your pics
> *


OF MY BIKE OR OF DA SHOW????


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Your bike and the show


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

One of the main reasons i wana go to vegas next year


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 10 2006, 03:02 PM~6341749
> *Wyatts Revenge didn't get finished in time so I let my fellow RO member Twisted Image borrow my display for his 20" Semi custom which helped him take 2nd place behind my Fantasy bike.    He's a cool dude, just joined RO at the Bakersfield show and will be moving to Goodyear, AZ next summer so he'll be another PHX RO member
> *


What happened? Why wasnt it done?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Oct 10 2006, 10:03 PM~6344373
> *One of the main reasons i wana go to vegas next year
> *


THAT PLACE WAS :0 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 10 2006, 09:07 PM~6344381
> *THAT PLACE WAS  :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 10 2006, 09:00 PM~6344352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHA!
i know im not getting enough.......


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

u comin out for sure ozzy and o by the way what club u with


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 10 2006, 09:52 PM~6344598
> *u comin out for sure ozzy and o by the way what club u with
> *


Ozzys not with a club right now. Hes coming out next year and he might come out to our neck of the woods. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 10 2006, 05:17 PM~6342599
> *from what i see it looks like mike linville might of made his rims but i could be wrong bike looks really good
> *


He did. I will show you pics I took of that later.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

HELL YEAH I THINK IMMA HAVE LINVILLE MAKE ME SOME RIMS CAUSE I REALLY DIG HIS WORK ON THEM.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 10 2006, 11:01 PM~6344874
> *HELL YEAH I THINK IMMA HAVE LINVILLE MAKE ME SOME RIMS CAUSE I REALLY DIG HIS WORK ON THEM.
> *


There worth every penny.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

ozzy i hear you got a rollerz plaque coming soon lol


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC+Oct 11 2006, 03:52 PM~6344598-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Yea ill come to Cali if someone gives me some accomodation :biggrin:

I want to go more places, i would like to go to Arizona,Houston, Vegas and Cali, and more places if possible, i may aswell go everywhere when i get there 

Ill go anywhere where someone wants to give me some accomodation :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

you can stay at my pad for the cost of a bottle of chartreuse ya know the green drink mmmmmmmmmm shit is bomb and i hope you wouldnt mind sleeping on my lowrider couch i have (its a couch with red swirl velvet)


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 10 2006, 09:35 AM~6339719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! looks good.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 11 2006, 05:32 PM~6344956
> *you can stay at my pad for the cost of a bottle of chartreuse ya know the green drink mmmmmmmmmm shit is bomb and i hope you wouldnt mind sleeping on my lowrider couch i have (its a couch with red swirl velvet)
> *


Sounds good, it would be good to meet up with heaps of people, nothing like free accomodation, it already costing me a grip... Its $1700 just for return flights there


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

DAMN THATS A FAT TICKET BUT WHEN U COME HERE DUDE IM SURE YOU WILL HAVE A GOOD TIME DEPENDING ON THE TIME OF YEAR. I WOULD SUGGEST AROUND SPRING TIME CAUSE THATS WHEN CRUISING GETS GOOD AND ALL THE CAR SHOWS START


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 11 2006, 06:08 PM~6345038
> *DAMN THATS A FAT TICKET BUT WHEN U COME HERE DUDE IM SURE YOU WILL HAVE A GOOD TIME DEPENDING ON THE TIME OF YEAR. I WOULD SUGGEST AROUND SPRING TIME CAUSE THATS WHEN CRUISING GETS GOOD AND ALL THE CAR SHOWS START
> *


Ill PM you, i dnt waan ruin the topic


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Oct 11 2006, 02:23 AM~6341862
> *cool pics looks like i better bring back out  my og"s,looks like there some good competion out there,few years ago there was no OG"S out there just ours, anywayz HEY TONYO whats a coal krate is that your own made up version of a krate  show me some pics sound pretty cool  :thumbsup:
> *


The Coal Krate was a Krate created by Schwinn enthusiasts. Some guy made one one time and other people copied him. Mine is made out of all 100% Schwinn parts. The frame is off of like a 71 Orange Krate, tires are NOS Stingray, some parts are off of a 99 reprop Orange Krate. 


Schwinn never made the Coal Krate, it was made up by the fanatics of Krate bikes


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Oct 11 2006, 02:37 AM~6341957
> *it might be but there were some spinoffs based on other colors like the Chocolate(AKA buttpicker) krate and the Beatles Krate which is way rarer than any krate including the OG Ghost
> *


Ah yes the Butt Picker :roflmao: That's the funniest one I'd ever seen :rofl:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 10 2006, 02:11 AM~6335700
> *WHY DOES THERE HAVE TO BE SO MUCH DRAMA ISNT THIS FOR THE LOVE OF LOWRIDING ARENT WE ALL LIKE ONE BIG FAMILY NO MATTER IF THEY TALK SHIT OR NOT WE ALL LOVE THE SAME THING WE SHOULD ALL BE KOOL
> *


Preach on brotha, that's what I try to say too.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Oct 10 2006, 11:55 PM~6345005
> *Sounds good, it would be good to meet up with heaps of people, nothing like free accomodation, it already costing me a grip... Its $1700 just for return flights there
> *


Just keep in touch Ozzy. I think we can work out something. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 10 2006, 03:02 AM~6335927
> *poket change is bad though
> lol how ro found a loop hole for toty lol
> but all good
> ...


I left the frame with the owner of the Game Over car to get murals done after the Lowrider Nationals show but a member of his crew forgot to bring it. That's ok though, I'll leave it with them for murals and bust out with it next year in PHX


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 11 2006, 07:01 AM~6345877
> *I left the frame with the owner of the Game Over car to get murals done after the Lowrider Nationals show but a member of his crew forgot to bring it.  That's ok though, I'll leave it with them for murals and bust out with it next year in PHX
> *


THEY FORGOT TO BRING IT???? :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fool_@Oct 10 2006, 03:51 AM~6336228
> *i like that scarface thing on the seat
> *


Hell yeah, "The world is ours" With a big ass "Rollerz Only" on the globe. TX Rollerz do that chit. I'm gonna have to bite off that and get one for my display.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 11 2006, 06:03 PM~6345882
> *THEY FORGOT TO BRING IT????  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


Yeah I know I was a little upset but its all good because I can still get it done by his mural guy.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 10 2006, 03:04 AM~6335947
> *the purple one is from el paso
> and the green one is from nm nice to see some bikes from the area in lv
> i need to see were they did them displays cus they sic
> *


I believe those displays were done by R&R customs out of El Paso. They did my neon mirrored seat pans


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

u got ur pix yet tony


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 11 2006, 07:10 AM~6345922
> *Yeah I know I was a little upset but its all good because I can still get it done by his mural guy.
> *


They forgot to bring it or is it not done?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 10 2006, 05:14 AM~6336710
> *so this club is not even a week old? :dunno: :biggrin:
> *


Nemesis BC has been around for a long ass time, 7 or 8 years :twak:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2006, 07:36 PM~6339725
> *Wim did a good job on those.
> *


Hey don't ass out Bone Collector now. He busted his ass on making that kit. Look how straight it is and how perfect the curves are around the fenders.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 11 2006, 07:27 AM~6346007
> *Nemesis BC has been around for a long ass time, 7 or 8 years :twak:
> *


They had bikes in LRB along time ago.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 10 2006, 08:37 PM~6340109
> *WELL THE SHOW WAS VERY GOOD.  THERE WAS A LOT OF QUALITY IN THE RIDES THERE.
> 
> YOU HAVE 5 TOP BIKES THAT WERE PRETTY MUCH BATTLING IT OUT FOR 3 SPOTS.
> ...


Hey hey hey now don't be leaving Tombstone out either now. You know I'll be hitting it hard next show season with some new chit


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 11 2006, 07:40 AM~6346055
> *Hey don't ass out Bone Collector now.  He busted his ass on making that kit.  Look how straight it is and how perfect the curves are around the fenders.
> *


I just just talking about the pinstripe on the fenders. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 11 2006, 06:21 PM~6345981
> *They forgot to bring it or is it not done?
> *


Murals didn't get done but I asked them to bring the frame anyway so I could part it together with my store bought parts since THOSE didn't get done either :tears: I was gonna show it as a 16" Semi custom since it had no murals and store bought parts


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Only two pics I have with me cuz my GF's bro sent them to me. My pix are still in my camera in the truck. No time last night 










Here we are in front of Tombstone after the show, awww aren't we cute? :cheesy: 


In front of my 5 Vegas trophies :biggrin: 










TonyO's wins:

1st place 20" Semi
2nd place 16" Radical
2nd place 12"
3rd place 12"
3rd place 20" Orig.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 11 2006, 07:56 AM~6346170
> *Murals didn't get done but I asked them to bring the frame anyway so I could part it together with my store bought parts since THOSE didn't get done either :tears:  I was gonna show it as a 16" Semi custom since it had no murals and store bought parts
> *


So if they would have brought it, the paint would not have had any clear then. It would not have been presentable. Why would they bring it if its not even done? Whatever murals were on it at the time would have been ruined cause of the traveling. something would have been messed up. They actually did you a favor.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 11 2006, 09:13 PM~6347007
> *So if they would have brought it, the paint would not have had any clear then. It would not have been presentable. Why would they bring it if its not even done? Whatever murals were on it at the time would have been ruined cause of the traveling. something would have been messed up. They actually did you a favor.
> *


I didn't feel like building the bike from scratch at the show anyway. The murals will be done and it'll be built up right next year.


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Oct 8 2006, 10:54 PM~6332373
> *AINT THAT SOME SHIT GET A TRIKE OF THE YEAR TRIKE PAINT THAT BITCH DIFFERENT COLOR BUT HAVE THE SAME FRAME AND CALL IT A NEW NAME AND GO FOR TRIKE OF THE YEAR THAT EASY....
> *


Jesse said you better have your shit ready for Miami because he is going out there to kick your ass!!! If you want i can give you his # and he will let you know what's up!!! :angry:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Oct 11 2006, 10:41 PM~6347614
> *Jesse said you better have your shit ready for Miami because he is going out there to kick your ass!!! If you want i can give you his # and he will let you know what's up!!! :angry:
> *


:roflmao: 


Yeah plus LIL PHX and myself might make a trip out to Miami for support and help Jesse setup and teardown :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 11 2006, 08:48 AM~6345811
> *Ah yes the Butt Picker :roflmao:  That's the funniest one I'd ever seen :rofl:
> *


my bike shop had one we had it up on display but now we have a Hotroded 1945 elgin on the window now


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Oct 11 2006, 11:41 AM~6347614
> *Jesse said you better have your shit ready for Miami because he is going out there to kick your ass!!! If you want i can give you his # and he will let you know what's up!!! :angry:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: *LIL PHX*, TonyO, Lorena Rios, somerstyle, toyshopcustoms, mnryder651, THE MAJESTICS TX


Whatup man I gotta start getting ready for next year, only got 4 months before the PHX show. I wanna make sure I have everything done this time.


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Congrats Mike you deserve it. :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: TonyO, Lorena Rios, somerstyle, *toyshopcustoms*, low83cutty, LIL PHX, THE MAJESTICS TX


Congrats Mike. You guys came out and did the damn thing. :thumbsup:

That new display is looking tight. It was time for that cage to go, it just wasn't matching anymore. The new display came out pretty sweet.


----------



## CHILLY WILLY (to delete) (Oct 11, 2006)

ILL SEE YOU NEXT YEAR TONY.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 11 2006, 11:00 PM~6347723
> *ILL SEE YOU NEXT YEAR TONY.
> *



Cool man who are you? New name, CutlassSwanging? :dunno:


----------



## CHILLY WILLY (to delete) (Oct 11, 2006)

:thumbsup: IM CREEPING UP ON YOU...LOL


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 11 2006, 12:05 PM~6347767
> *:thumbsup: IM CREEPING UP ON YOU...LOL
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 11 2006, 11:05 PM~6347767
> *:thumbsup: IM CREEPING UP ON YOU...LOL
> *



Lady Death? :dunno:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 11 2006, 01:00 PM~6347723
> *ILL SEE YOU NEXT YEAR TONY.
> *


chilly willy
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 11 2006, 11:05 PM~6347767
> *:thumbsup: IM CREEPING UP ON YOU...LOL
> *



Its just Art messin with our heads :around:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 9 2006, 07:52 PM~6335869
> *im not a bike guy, but these 2 bikes are fuckin gorgeous. props to the owners and builders of these 2.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the props.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

45 hours straight. Just got home!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 11 2006, 11:13 PM~6347848
> *45 hours straight. Just got home!
> *



Damn brotha that's a hell of a drive :around:

I ain't gonna complain about my 8 hour drive anymore now


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 11 2006, 12:13 PM~6347848
> *45 hours straight. Just got home!
> *


Congrats bro.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

oh and Tony AZ sux!! I ran out of gas on the way out there. Then on the way home I almost ran out again. Richard and I counted the highway exits with gas stations and we totaled 4. Thats I10 and I40 combined!! lol


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Thanks to eveyone supporting Nobility and our bikes. Thanks to everyone for the congratulations on the win. It wasnt easy.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 11 2006, 11:21 PM~6347911
> *oh and Tony AZ sux!! I ran out of gas on the way out there. Then on the way home I almost ran out again. Richard and I counted the highway exits with gas stations and we totaled 4. Thats I10 and I40 combined!! lol
> *


Damn which way do you drive through? I never have any problem finding gas stations. I go through Wickenberg and Kingman and there seems to be plenty. :dunno:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

BIG MIKE..... KING MIKE NOW!!

CONGRATS ON THE WIN.... KNOW YOU WORKED HARD FOR IT......

BUT MIAMI IS ONLY A FEW MONTHS AWAY... THEN YOU HAVE TO START ALL OVER....

45 HOURS.... MAN THAT IS A DRIVE.....


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 11 2006, 11:31 PM~6347987
> *BIG MIKE..... KING MIKE NOW!!
> 
> CONGRATS ON THE WIN.... KNOW YOU WORKED HARD FOR IT......
> ...



See and you guys thought 26 hours was a lot :roflmao: You guys have problems finding gas in AZ though? 

I know there are stretches off of I-8 between the PHX area and Yuma where there's no gas in sight and off of I-10 going towards LA after you get out of PHX where there's no gas for a while but if you fill up just before you head out of town you should be good.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

hey mike post a pic of your boty trophie


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

can someone post up the special award winners......


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

A cute little girl,with a nice bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

LET ME SEE IF I CAN GET THIS RIGHT....

FREDDY......... BEST DISPLAY

REC................BEST PAINT

PINNACLE........BEST ENGRAVING..... PLATING..... MURALS

MOS................BEST BODY MODS.....GRAPHICS

POCKET CHANGE.....BEST UPHOLSTERY....... USE OF ACCESSORIES


MOST CLUB MEMBERS....... TONYO......ER... ROLLERZ ONLY......AHAHAHA

NOT HATING...... JUST PLAYING....... :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Oct 11 2006, 02:52 PM~6348141
> *A cute little girl,with a nice bike!  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


that belongs to a layitlow member :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex+Oct 11 2006, 11:57 PM~6348195-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah CGarcia, he's a very cool guy. He took a couple sweepstakes wins with that bike this year, in PHX and San Diego.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 11 2006, 03:29 PM~6348427
> *:roflmao:  Well Mike sniped Best Plating from me.  I was hoping to get that with Fantasy bike but he has more parts than me so he has more plating.
> Yeah CGarcia, he's a very cool guy.  He took a couple sweepstakes wins with that bike this year, in PHX and San Diego.
> *


gcareaga :twak:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 12 2006, 12:30 AM~6348440
> *gcareaga :twak:
> *



My bad


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

it's ok tony, at_on_the_back: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 12 2006, 12:44 AM~6348575
> *it's ok tony, at_on_the_back: :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## alert62 (Oct 11, 2006)

nice :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that's why i didn't put who it belonged to cause i couldn't remember the name, i was waiting for someone to mention it (or try) so i could remember, haha


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

CONGRATS TO EVERYONE WHO TOOK SUMTHING HOME


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 11 2006, 01:57 PM~6348195
> *LET ME SEE IF I CAN GET THIS RIGHT....
> 
> FREDDY......... BEST DISPLAY
> ...


Best Upholstery went to the trike from Brown Intentions.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Oct 12 2006, 01:43 AM~6348990
> *Best Upholstery went to the trike from Brown Intentions.
> *


Yeah it was a cool seat with a neon light outlining it.


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

WERE DO I LOOK FRO THE PICS WAT PAGE


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

My dad's lil tiger got 12" bike of the year !!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 11 2006, 06:21 PM~6350086
> *My dad's lil tiger got 12" bike of the year !!
> *


IT SURE DID :biggrin: CONGRATS FELLAS


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

WHERE'S TONY-O & THE DETAIL PICS??? :dunno:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 11 2006, 06:40 PM~6350239
> *WHERE'S TONY-O & THE DETAIL PICS??? :dunno:
> *


i dont know but hopefully he starts a new topic


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Found some more pics in other topics


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

damn thats a bad ass display!


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fool_@Oct 11 2006, 06:23 PM~6350622
> *damn thats a bad ass display!
> *


the freddy bike


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i always liked that care bare bike very clean and cute i think hey mike linville get at me bro


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Oct 11 2006, 06:25 PM~6350638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Im glad he put it up on a turntable finally.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

just wondering do you guys think freddy will go radical next year he is damn well close to it i think mabey a few body mods off


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

nope freedy will stay full custom...


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

[/quote]
SORRY BUT THIS BIKES GOT TO GO......


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

im really digging some of his parts


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

anyone know who won the mild bike class and do you have a pic


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

I SEE CUTTY CALLED IN HIS SQUAD OF TORTAS :uh:


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

:barf:


----------



## TearsofaClownII (Feb 23, 2005)

Why go to maimi come to tampa we will have fun there thats when my shit will almost be done so he wonna bring that trike lets do these homie i get down when it comes to challenges i dont care if he got trike of the year and went to vegas im ready to get down ey....ill be by myself but its all good i got the support of my fam Thee artisitics b.c. to the fullest .....Iluv 

TEARS OF A CLOWN 2


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 10 2006, 04:59 PM~6341719
> *Congrats to Anthony with his 7 OG and street customs :thumbsup:  And peeps thought I was crazy for taking 9 bikes.  I ain't the only one with passion and love for OG bikes
> 
> Anthony kicked my ass for 20" OG but I still held it down and took 3rd with my Coal Krate and 2nd and 3rd with my Lil Tigers :thumbsup:
> ...



Thanks Tony O! It was nice meeting you out in Vegas :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 11 2006, 07:45 PM~6351162
> *I SEE CUTTY CALLED IN HIS SQUAD OF TORTAS :uh:
> *


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 11 2006, 08:39 PM~6351121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Just got back home about an hour ago...stayed a couple of day extra. Sure had a good time...but i missed my kids alot. Glad to be back. :thumbsup:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 12 2006, 01:39 PM~6351121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I was enjoying my day today, and then i seen this, you have succesfully ruined my day


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Oct 11 2006, 08:55 PM~6351236
> *I was enjoying my day today, and then i seen this, you have succesfully ruined my day
> *


THANK YOU :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 11 2006, 07:39 PM~6351121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I didnt know they had whales in vegas?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

a beached whale


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Did you guys know that whales get tattoos?


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 11 2006, 07:58 PM~6351268
> *Did you guys know that whales get tattoos?
> 
> 
> ...


she is showing that shit off on purpose!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fool_@Oct 11 2006, 09:00 PM~6351295
> *she is showing that shit off on purpose!
> *


YUP


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

If she was in iraq she would have been stoned to death.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Oct 11 2006, 08:50 PM~6351198
> *Why go to maimi come to tampa we will have fun there thats when my shit will almost be done so he wonna bring that trike lets do these homie i get down when it comes to challenges i dont care if he got trike of the year and went to vegas im ready to get down ey....ill be by myself but its all good i got the support of my fam Thee artisitics b.c. to the fullest .....Iluv
> 
> TEARS OF A CLOWN 2
> *



hell yea homie u got our support THEE ARTISTICS TO THE FULLEST


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Oct 11 2006, 09:50 PM~6351198
> *Why go to maimi come to tampa we will have fun there thats when my shit will almost be done so he wonna bring that trike lets do these homie i get down when it comes to challenges i dont care if he got trike of the year and went to vegas im ready to get down ey....ill be by myself but its all good i got the support of my fam Thee artisitics b.c. to the fullest .....Iluv
> 
> TEARS OF A CLOWN 2
> *


I GOT YOU BACK BRO.....


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 11 2006, 09:39 PM~6351121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ILL SHOW BOTH OF THEM THE MOTORBOAT.....BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR :cheesy:


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

ALL DAY, EVERYDAY.

THEE ARTISTICS


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 11 2006, 09:09 PM~6351386
> *ILL SHOW BOTH OF THEM THE MOTORBOAT.....BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 11 2006, 09:09 PM~6351386
> *ILL SHOW BOTH OF THEM THE MOTORBOAT.....BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR :cheesy:
> *


I ALREADY DID :happysad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 11 2006, 08:09 PM~6351386
> *ILL SHOW BOTH OF THEM THE MOTORBOAT.....BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR :cheesy:
> *


 :barf:
:barf: :barf: 
:barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

hahahahahah, damn sic, you crazy!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 11 2006, 10:11 PM~6351400
> *I ALREADY DID :happysad:
> *


ILL TAKE THE BIG ONE AND YOU..THE OTHER ONE.......I NEED THE JAWS OF LIFE FIRST TO OPEN SOMETHING........U KNOW WHAT I MEAN


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 11 2006, 09:13 PM~6351421
> *ILL TAKE THE BIG ONE AND YOU..THE OTHER ONE.......I NEED THE JAWS OF LIFE FIRST TO OPEN SOMETHING........U KNOW WHAT I MEAN
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Oct 11 2006, 09:12 PM~6351409
> *hahahahahah, damn sic, you crazy!
> *


YUP I MET HER AT THE CLUB SAT. NIGHT AND IT WAS ON


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

the one with the tattoo looks like a rollie pollie


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fool_@Oct 11 2006, 09:15 PM~6351436
> *the one with the tattoo looks like a rollie pollie
> *


SHE WAS AWESOME :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

THE ONE IN THE BLUE DRESS......TEARS...YOU DOWN TO HELP....SHE MIGHT EAT ME


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 11 2006, 09:17 PM~6351453
> *THE ONE IN THE BLUE DRESS......TEARS...YOU DOWN TO HELP....SHE MIGHT EAT ME
> *


YOU'LL NEVER GET ENOUGH


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lmfao


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

f*ck it im into beastiality














j/p


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 11 2006, 09:17 PM~6351453
> *THE ONE IN THE BLUE DRESS......TEARS...YOU DOWN TO HELP....SHE MIGHT EAT ME
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

WHAT YOU KNOW ABOUT THAT....IM TAKING ONE FOR THE TEAM


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 11 2006, 09:15 PM~6351435
> *YUP I MET HER AT THE CLUB SAT. NIGHT AND IT WAS ON
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


GET IT MAN, GET IT! :tongue:


----------



## gcareaga (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Oct 11 2006, 02:52 PM~6348141
> *
> A cute little girl,with a nice bike!  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting the picture. Her name is Cierra, its her CareBear Bike.


----------



## gcareaga (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 11 2006, 03:30 PM~6348440
> *gcareaga :twak:
> *


Thanks..the bike won 3rd Full Custom at the SS..


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

congrats on that


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gcareaga_@Oct 12 2006, 03:25 PM~6351960
> *Thanks for posting the picture. Her name is Cierra, its her CareBear Bike.
> *


  that is one of my all time favorites great work


----------



## gcareaga (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanks for the comments...


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

GREAT BIKE ITS VERY CLEAN AND CATCHES THE EYE VERY EASY I ALWAYS SAID IT WAS ONE OF MY FAVORITES


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Oct 11 2006, 08:50 PM~6351198
> *Why go to maimi come to tampa we will have fun there thats when my shit will almost be done so he wonna bring that trike lets do these homie i get down when it comes to challenges i dont care if he got trike of the year and went to vegas im ready to get down ey....ill be by myself but its all good i got the support of my fam Thee artisitics b.c. to the fullest .....Iluv
> 
> TEARS OF A CLOWN 2
> *


He don't want to hear this Almost done shit! Then excuse of my trike not being done will come up, so make sure your shit is done! He don't want to waste his time and you will be another LIL shit talker. You have 6 months to get ready good luck homie! :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

NEXT YEAR IS GOING TO BE A GREAT YEAR FOR TRIKES ....COUNT ON IT :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 12 2006, 04:21 AM~6350086
> *My dad's lil tiger got 12" bike of the year !!
> *



Congrats. I'm gonna be hittin it hard next year with my 12" collection :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 12 2006, 06:45 AM~6351162
> *I SEE CUTTY CALLED IN HIS SQUAD OF TORTAS :uh:
> *



He can't get enough of that gushy stuff


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Oct 12 2006, 06:55 AM~6351236
> *I was enjoying my day today, and then i seen this, you have succesfully ruined my day
> *



Yeah buddy that's what you got to look forward to when you come here to the states this year, it ain't all skinny hot chicks. :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gcareaga_@Oct 12 2006, 08:30 AM~6352010
> *Thanks..the bike won 3rd Full Custom at the SS..
> *



Hey congrats bro!!! So that means you beat Aftershock this time?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 12 2006, 05:42 PM~6353808
> *NEXT YEAR IS GOING TO BE A GREAT YEAR FOR TRIKES ....COUNT ON IT :biggrin:
> *



Yeah especially with some peeps doing 12" Trikes to compete for sweepstakes, its gonna be on then :thumbsup:


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 12 2006, 09:42 AM~6353808
> *NEXT YEAR IS GOING TO BE A GREAT YEAR FOR TRIKES ....COUNT ON IT :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## TearsofaClownII (Feb 23, 2005)

LIL PHX WHY ARE U THE ONE RUNNING THAT YAP HOMIE IF U DOWN WITH HOW COME U DONT BRING THAT X TRIKE AND LET ME GET A PEACE OF THAT TRIKE CUZ I HAVENT HEARD ANYTHING FORM JESSE ITS ALL YOU HOMIE U RUNNING YOUR SHIT TALKING YOU MAKE IT SOUND LIKE ITS FUCKIN BAD FOR SOMEONES OPIONION ON THAT TRIKE WILL MEET AT TAMPA TAKE IT FROM THERE CUZ I AINT ALL ABOUT RUNNIN MY MOUTH IF ITS A CHALLENGE THEN IT ALL GOOD HOMIE NO HATE BUT ITS ALL BUSINESS.......


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Oct 12 2006, 03:41 PM~6357113
> *LIL PHX WHY ARE U THE ONE RUNNING THAT YAP HOMIE IF U DOWN WITH HOW COME U DONT BRING THAT X TRIKE AND LET ME GET A PEACE OF THAT TRIKE CUZ I HAVENT HEARD ANYTHING FORM JESSE ITS ALL YOU HOMIE U RUNNING YOUR SHIT TALKING YOU MAKE IT SOUND LIKE ITS FUCKIN BAD FOR SOMEONES OPIONION ON THAT TRIKE WILL MEET AT TAMPA TAKE IT FROM THERE CUZ I AINT ALL ABOUT RUNNIN MY MOUTH IF ITS A CHALLENGE THEN IT ALL GOOD HOMIE NO HATE BUT ITS ALL BUSINESS.......
> *


ENOUG SAID


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Oct 12 2006, 03:41 PM~6357113
> *LIL PHX WHY ARE U THE ONE RUNNING THAT YAP HOMIE IF U DOWN WITH HOW COME U DONT BRING THAT X TRIKE AND LET ME GET A PEACE OF THAT TRIKE CUZ I HAVENT HEARD ANYTHING FORM JESSE ITS ALL YOU HOMIE U RUNNING YOUR SHIT TALKING YOU MAKE IT SOUND LIKE ITS FUCKIN BAD FOR SOMEONES OPIONION ON THAT TRIKE WILL MEET AT TAMPA TAKE IT FROM THERE CUZ I AINT ALL ABOUT RUNNIN MY MOUTH IF ITS A CHALLENGE THEN IT ALL GOOD HOMIE NO HATE BUT ITS ALL BUSINESS.......
> *


x2 homie whe got your back THEE ARTISTICS homie


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 12 2006, 06:42 AM~6353808
> *NEXT YEAR IS GOING TO BE A GREAT YEAR FOR TRIKES ....COUNT ON IT :biggrin:
> *


yeeeeeeeeep


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Oct 12 2006, 03:41 PM~6357113
> *LIL PHX WHY ARE U THE ONE RUNNING THAT YAP HOMIE IF U DOWN WITH HOW COME U DONT BRING THAT X TRIKE AND LET ME GET A PEACE OF THAT TRIKE CUZ I HAVENT HEARD ANYTHING FORM JESSE ITS ALL YOU HOMIE U RUNNING YOUR SHIT TALKING YOU MAKE IT SOUND LIKE ITS FUCKIN BAD FOR SOMEONES OPIONION ON THAT TRIKE WILL MEET AT TAMPA TAKE IT FROM THERE CUZ I AINT ALL ABOUT RUNNIN MY MOUTH IF ITS A CHALLENGE THEN IT ALL GOOD HOMIE NO HATE BUT ITS ALL BUSINESS.......
> *


Listen here little bitch i will take my shit out there and then fuck you up and then we will see who is talking shit!!!


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 12 2006, 10:42 AM~6353808
> *NEXT YEAR IS GOING TO BE A GREAT YEAR FOR TRIKES ....COUNT ON IT :biggrin:
> *


i home so i should b out wit my trike next year too
wat r some of the top street trikes out there


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

I dont think there are a whole bunch of top quality street trikes


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Oct 13 2006, 10:00 AM~6362015
> *Listen here little bitch i will take my shit out there and then fuck you up and then we will see who is talking shit!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Oct 13 2006, 10:14 AM~6362107
> *I dont think there are a whole bunch of top quality street trikes
> *


I AGREE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Oct 13 2006, 09:00 AM~6362015
> *Listen here little bitch i will take my shit out there and then fuck you up and then we will see who is talking shit!!!
> *


WOW!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 12 2006, 06:42 AM~6353808
> *NEXT YEAR IS GOING TO BE A GREAT YEAR FOR TRIKES ....COUNT ON IT :biggrin:
> *


Yup!!! Cuttys going to rep hard for Lux!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 13 2006, 08:36 PM~6365542
> *Yup!!! Cuttys going to rep hard for Lux!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TearsofaClownII (Feb 23, 2005)

WOW are we getting mad here grow up homie u crying about it already bring it homie real talk ill be ready for you let just make these a competition not hate man cuz u getting crazy up in here calling me out.....lil bitch wow u got a mouth on you fuck the bullshit jsu t bring that trike of yours to florida and we will see who gots it...for now GOOD LUCK


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Oct 14 2006, 01:02 AM~6366774
> *WOW are we getting mad here grow up homie u crying about it already bring it homie real talk ill be ready for you let just make these a competition not hate man cuz u getting crazy up in here calling me out.....lil bitch wow u got a mouth on you fuck the bullshit jsu t bring that trike of yours to florida and we will see who gots it...for now GOOD LUCK
> *


SPOKEN LIKE A TRUE GENTLEMEN.....NO NEED TO GET PHYSICAL IT A NON-CONTACT SPORT WERE PLAYING HERE, LETS LET THE TRIKES DO THE FIGHTING AND THE LOSERS DO THE CRYING :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 13 2006, 07:36 PM~6365542
> *Yup!!! Cuttys going to rep hard for Lux!!!
> *


and you know this fooooooooooooooool :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TearsofaClownII_@Oct 14 2006, 01:02 AM~6366774
> *WOW are we getting mad here grow up homie u crying about it already bring it homie real talk ill be ready for you let just make these a competition not hate man cuz u getting crazy up in here calling me out.....lil bitch wow u got a mouth on you fuck the bullshit jsu t bring that trike of yours to florida and we will see who gots it...for now GOOD LUCK
> *


There is no crying here home boy!! Just get your shit ready that YOU built not someone else's work and then we will see each other in Tampa!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Oct 30 2006, 11:01 PM~6473399
> *There is no crying here home boy!! Just get your shit ready that YOU built not someone else's work and then we will see each other in Tampa!
> *



He ain't even gonna show brotha cuz he ain't got nothin. I haven't even seen that trike at any of the FL shows at all since he claimed he bought it :dunno:

Yo Art you need to get your homeboy in FLA in line or else set Chilly Willy out there to ice his ass down :roflmao:


----------



## mortalkombat2 (May 7, 2006)

damn lil phx you goin to tampa?


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Oct 30 2006, 01:22 PM~6473512
> *damn lil phx you goin to tampa?
> *


Yes sir!! You know how we do it in AZ!!


----------



## mortalkombat2 (May 7, 2006)

damn I wish i could go that far


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Oct 31 2006, 01:41 AM~6474494
> *damn I wish i could go that far
> *



See if you joined Rollerz you wouldn't have to worry about that. You could hop in with us, throw the bike in the trailer and go.

*cough cough* *guilt trip* *cough cough*


:biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Oct 30 2006, 03:41 PM~6474494
> *damn I wish i could go that far
> *


That's the stuff we had to offer! That's cool you pick a cool club for the most part! J/K :biggrin:


----------



## mortalkombat2 (May 7, 2006)

i know :tears: its cool i wouldnt be ready ne way


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Oct 30 2006, 03:47 PM~6474539
> *i know  :tears: its cool i wouldnt be ready ne way
> *


You would be ready for phoenix right?


----------



## mortalkombat2 (May 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Oct 30 2006, 03:48 PM~6474552
> *You would be ready for phoenix right?
> *


wouldnt miss it for the girls, i mean world :biggrin:


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 30 2006, 03:43 PM~6474514
> *See if you joined Rollerz you wouldn't have to worry about that.  You could hop in with us, throw the bike in the trailer and go.
> 
> *cough cough*  *guilt trip*  *cough cough*
> ...



HE IS IN ARTISTICS DONT TRY AND STILL HIM LIKE EVRYONE ESLE TONY :twak: :twak: :twak: :angry: :angry:    :guns: :guns: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :barf: ON ROLLERZ


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Oct 30 2006, 03:51 PM~6474580
> *wouldnt miss it for the girls, i mean world  :biggrin:
> *


Then you would be ready for Tampa!!


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Oct 30 2006, 02:46 PM~6474537
> *That's the stuff we had to offer! That's cool you pick a cool club for the most part! J/K :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 30 2006, 02:43 PM~6474514
> *See if you joined Rollerz you wouldn't have to worry about that.  You could hop in with us, throw the bike in the trailer and go.
> 
> *cough cough*  *guilt trip*  *cough cough*
> ...



wtf tony i thought you didnt go after members already in a club :angry:


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 30 2006, 03:54 PM~6474611
> *wtf tony i thought you didnt go after members already in a club  :angry:
> *


HE IS JUST A H8TER


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 30 2006, 03:51 PM~6474588
> *HE IS IN ARTISTICS DONT TRY AND STILL HIM LIKE EVRYONE ESLE TONY :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :angry:  :angry:        :guns:  :guns:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :barf: ON ROLLERZ
> *


DONT HATE US FOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 30 2006, 12:08 PM~6473420
> *He ain't even gonna show brotha cuz he ain't got nothin.  I haven't even seen that trike at any of the FL shows at all since he claimed he bought it :dunno:
> 
> Yo Art you need to get your homeboy in FLA in line or else set Chilly Willy out there to ice his ass down :roflmao:
> *



WTF TONY HE WILL BE READY YOU JUST WORRY ABOUT PAINTING SOME OTHER BIKES DIFFERENT COLORS AND TRYNG TO COMPETE WITH THEM A COUPLE MORE YEARS


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 30 2006, 04:14 PM~6474788
> *WTF TONY HE WILL BE READY YOU JUST WORRY ABOUT PAINTING SOME OTHER BIKES DIFFERENT COLORS AND TRYNG TO COMPETE WITH THEM A COUPLE MORE YEARS
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :roflmao: ROLLERZ


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I ain't hatin and I ain't tryin to steal him away. :uh:


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 30 2006, 04:32 PM~6474930
> *I ain't hatin and I ain't tryin to steal him away.  :uh:
> *


RITE THATS NOT WAT IT LOOKS LIKE :angry:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 31 2006, 01:43 AM~6474514
> *See if you joined Rollerz you wouldn't have to worry about that.  You could hop in with us, throw the bike in the trailer and go.
> 
> *cough cough*  *guilt trip*  *cough cough*
> ...



This is what I said, meaning if he HAD joined RO instead..... I ain't sayin "Psst come join us, phuck Thee Artistics..." 

Did I say that? no, I'm layin a guilty concense on him but I didn't extend an offer to join.

He made his decision, RO or Artistics, and he chose you guys, I ain' t cryin over that  

As long as he's still in the game and didn't retire the bike what difference does it make as long as he's still out there showin?


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 30 2006, 04:37 PM~6474979
> *This is what I said, meaning if he HAD joined RO instead.....  I ain't sayin "Psst come join us, phuck Thee Artistics..."
> 
> Did I say that? no, I'm layin a guilty concense on him but I didn't extend an offer to join.
> ...



THATS WAT IT LOOKS LIKE COWBOI


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

look i dont think tony is hating on you guys nor is he trying to steal your members. you guys should know tony by now. so what if he puts a guilt trip on dude. who cares does it hurt yalls feelings. i mean yeah he is a heavy hitter for you guys but you guys would of probably said the same thing if he would of joined rollerz. plus he knows tony better then all you guys and knows what he is trying to say damn lets all get along( funny i say that huh )


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE REBIRTH_@Oct 31 2006, 02:44 AM~6475049
> *THATS WAT IT LOOKS LIKE COWBOI
> *



Nope, it ain't what it looks like, it is what it is but it is what it ain't and it ain't what it was so just don't hate


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 31 2006, 02:46 AM~6475061
> *look i dont think tony is hating on you guys nor is he trying to steal your members. you guys should know tony by now. so what if he puts a guilt trip on dude. who cares does it hurt yalls feelings. i mean yeah he is a heavy hitter for you guys but you guys would of probably said the same thing if he would of joined rollerz. plus he knows tony better then all you guys and knows what he is trying to say damn lets all get along( funny i say that huh )
> *



I am shocked you put it out there with any blast :machinegun: style

:tears: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

yeah i try


----------



## mortalkombat2 (May 7, 2006)

its cool guys


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Oct 31 2006, 02:55 AM~6475126
> *its cool guys
> *



See that we cool. It takes a good man to say that :thumbsup:


----------



## mortalkombat2 (May 7, 2006)

I love u all no matter wut club its all about the bikes  :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Oct 31 2006, 02:56 AM~6475147
> *I love u all no matter wut club its all about the bikes    :biggrin:
> *



That's how it should be like brothas :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

4 real mk should know already how its done just like in Fk


----------



## mortalkombat2 (May 7, 2006)

finest kreations the good ol days :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Oct 31 2006, 03:09 AM~6475216
> *finest kreations the good ol days  :roflmao:
> *


:thumbsup: I got a group photo somewhere I'll post up from back in the day, 2001 SuperShow I think. The last year we showed strong in Vegas :tears:


----------



## mortalkombat2 (May 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 31 2006, 12:41 AM~6477558
> *:thumbsup:  I got a group photo somewhere I'll post up from back in the day, 2001 SuperShow I think.  The last year we showed strong in Vegas :tears:
> *


yeah i still remember that almost everybody was there


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 30 2006, 02:43 PM~6474514
> *See if you joined Rollerz you wouldn't have to worry about that.  You could hop in with us, throw the bike in the trailer and go.
> 
> *cough cough*  *guilt trip*  *cough cough*
> ...


you should still give him a ride because you guys are buddys!  i would just so they can have a taste of az in florida ! :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 31 2006, 10:51 AM~6477594
> *you should still give him a ride because you guys are buddys!   i would just so they can have a taste of az in florida !  :0
> *



Yeah if we go I'm sure we'll extend him the offer and maybe he can smack some sense into that trash talking FL member , TearsofaClownII :uh:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

u goin to fl tony


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 31 2006, 06:23 PM~6478462
> *u goin to fl tony
> *


I'm gonna try, we'll see.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

ITS A GOOD SHOW BRO HEY FUCK THEM ARTISTIC GUYS TO BAD YOU CANT COME UP FOR THE BAKERSFIELD SHOW


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 30 2006, 04:14 PM~6474788
> *WTF TONY HE WILL BE READY YOU JUST WORRY ABOUT PAINTING SOME OTHER BIKES DIFFERENT COLORS AND TRYNG TO COMPETE WITH THEM A COUPLE MORE YEARS
> *


How about YOU build your own bike and bring it to a show!!! :roflmao:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 31 2006, 07:03 AM~6478375
> *Yeah if we go I'm sure we'll extend him the offer and maybe he can smack some sense into that trash talking FL member , TearsofaClownII  :uh:
> *


whoa tony he didnt start it the one that started it was lil phx calling him out


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 31 2006, 07:35 AM~6478517
> *ITS A GOOD SHOW BRO HEY FUCK THEM ARTISTIC GUYS TO BAD YOU CANT COME UP FOR THE BAKERSFIELD SHOW
> *


c'mon taco wats up with that homie if i go to the bakersfield show lets have some beers homie


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Oct 31 2006, 11:58 AM~6479896
> *How about YOU build your own bike and bring it to a show!!! :roflmao:
> *


how about you stop messaging our members and asking them why they joined us and not you guys and wat can you do to make him change his mind :uh:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Oct 31 2006, 11:58 AM~6479896
> *How about YOU build your own bike and bring it to a show!!! :roflmao:
> *


every bike ive had i have built my self wtf u talking about??????


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 31 2006, 01:21 PM~6480274
> *how about you stop messaging our members and asking them why they joined us and not you guys and wat can you do to make him change his mind  :uh:
> *


its starting to sound like a colt now ! :around: :scrutinize: hno: you guys better hide youre members ! haha lol


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 31 2006, 02:18 PM~6480254
> *whoa tony he didnt start it the one that started it was lil phx calling him out
> *


You need to read your boys post! He was the one that called Jesse and all i did was relay the message from the Champ!!


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 31 2006, 02:21 PM~6480274
> *how about you stop messaging our members and asking them why they joined us and not you guys and wat can you do to make him change his mind  :uh:
> *


Its a simple question and he told me why he joined you guys that's all don't get all work up!! I know that's the best bike you guys have.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

im staying out of this one lol if anyone sees me at a show near them i will buy them a beer lol but ya gotta find me


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 31 2006, 02:24 PM~6480285
> *every bike ive had i have built my self wtf u talking about??????
> *


I must of past by your show stopper. :dunno:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 31 2006, 02:36 PM~6480716
> *im staying out of this one lol if anyone sees me at a show near them i will buy them a beer lol but ya gotta find me
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 31 2006, 03:36 PM~6480716
> *im staying out of this one lol if anyone sees me at a show near them i will buy them a beer lol but ya gotta find me
> *


Have it ICE COLD!!!!


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

What's up ROLLERZ!!! 3 TIME CHAMPS!!!!


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Oct 31 2006, 02:36 PM~6480717
> *I must of past by your show stopper. :dunno:
> *


were did i say i had a show stopper?
alll i said was that i have built the ones ive had


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

whats up brotha they will be on ice


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 31 2006, 03:39 PM~6480740
> *were did i say i had a show stopper?
> alll i said was that i have built the ones ive had
> *


OH my bad! All the street cust bikes look the same! SORRY


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

damn damn damn ( did i say damn)


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

see what happens when people get tired of the hating on here everyone just wants to kill each other see i dont kill i just tip over bikes at shows lol


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 31 2006, 03:46 PM~6480782
> *see what happens when people get tired of the hating on here everyone just wants to kill each other see i dont kill i just tip over bikes at shows lol
> *


It's not hate bro. You try to help people and they get all bent up! I learnd not to call out people and not have anything to back it up with.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm interesting point see i learn something new every day thanx bro hey you got any cylinders homie i want a mini one made for my bike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Nov 1 2006, 01:43 AM~6480760
> *OH my bad! All the street cust bikes look the same! SORRY
> *


Damn and to think I was going to get YOU to try and settle ROBC down. Sheesh. 

Lets call it a truce bro. ROBC is gonna be having an ice chest of Coronas at the next show for all of us to chill


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

It's all good Tony!! Troy told us all to calm down on here and don't make are self look bad. Let 's just show and do it the way we know how to do it. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Nov 1 2006, 02:36 AM~6481036
> *It's all good Tony!! Troy told us all to calm down on here and don't make are self look bad. Let 's just show and do it the way we know how to do it. :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

x69


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i say we should keep it like professionalsand lets just kick it and have a beer next time we see each other ! and let the bikes do the shit talking !   so now on iam going to keep my keyboard shut and no more talking shit ! :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 31 2006, 05:54 PM~6481442
> * i say we should keep it like professionalsand lets just kick it and have a beer next time we see each other ! and let the bikes do the shit talking !     so now on iam going to keep my keyboard shut and no more talking shit !  :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Did I post these in the topic I created? Hmm. I dunno but here's a bike with cool ideas, just not that clean.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

any pics of that pink bike in the background?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Here's your first place 20" Mild of the year. It was outside too


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 1 2006, 09:35 PM~6485142
> *any pics of that pink bike in the background?
> *


here you go, I only took 2 pics of it


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 1 2006, 09:35 PM~6485142
> *any pics of that pink bike in the background?
> *



Just read your signature WTF? :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

sorry, i'll change it :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 2 2006, 05:07 PM~6490023
> *sorry, i'll change it :roflmao:
> *



It still ain't changed

--------------------

www.rgvlowriders.proboards51.com


the hell with tonyo


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i guess that means i can still make fun of you


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 2 2006, 08:38 PM~6491325
> *i guess that means i can still make fun of you
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:twak:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 1 2006, 09:34 AM~6484782
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this is youre new bike tony ? :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 2 2006, 11:27 PM~6492432
> *this is youre new bike tony ?  :0
> *



No just some random bike I snapped pics of in Vegas. It has some nice concepts, its just not clean ya know? Its bad ass work don't get me wrong but it would have looked nice two tone gold and chrome plated


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 2 2006, 12:29 PM~6492441
> *No just some random bike I snapped pics of in Vegas.  It has some nice concepts, its just not clean ya know?  Its bad ass work don't get me wrong but it would have looked nice two tone gold and chrome plated
> *


naw it would of like clean with those rims that one dude made ! you know wicked dragon ?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 2 2006, 11:31 PM~6492456
> *naw it would of like clean with those rims that one dude made ! you know wicked dragon ?
> *



Ah yeah, twisted spider webs, yeah that's the shit right there :thumbsup:

Round bar just doesn't look as hot, it doesn't have that  :around: effect on people


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 1 2006, 09:34 AM~6484782
> *Did I post these in the topic I created?  Hmm.  I dunno but here's a bike with cool ideas, just not that clean.
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, someone didnt have $$$ to pay for chrome.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

that bike was made by a kid i met in Vegas. They were a good group of kids that handmade all of there stuff. They setup there bikes next to mine. I think we will see big things from these kids in the future


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

i miss Vegas...was ther 2 weeks ago :uh:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I like this topic also!! 2006 BOTY!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

After talking to some people, I got a list of whos going to be there at vegas 2007. 

Me
Sic N Twisted
Low83cutty
schwinn1966
toyshopcustoms
Bone Collector
D Luxurious
All of thee artistics?
Bad news
all of RO?

I cant remember who else?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 3 2007, 09:02 PM~7167370
> *After talking to some people, I got a list of whos going to be there at vegas 2007.
> 
> Me
> ...


maybe if one of my club members goes


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 3 2007, 06:06 PM~7167383
> *maybe if one of my club members goes
> *


I know creamator is going.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 3 2007, 07:02 PM~7167370
> *After talking to some people, I got a list of whos going to be there at vegas 2007.
> 
> Me
> ...


all of luxurious bike members are going


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 3 2007, 10:02 PM~7167370
> *After talking to some people, I got a list of whos going to be there at vegas 2007.
> 
> Me
> ...


i might b going not for sure yet


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I might go. maybe. maybe not. I dont know if I should. We will see. 













NOT!!!! I am a liar! Very nice. How much?


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 3 2007, 10:27 PM~7168589
> *all of luxurious bike members are going
> *


I hope so.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 4 2007, 05:02 AM~7167370
> *After talking to some people, I got a list of whos going to be there at vegas 2007.
> 
> Me
> ...


you know I'm going.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Anyone else going? :dunno:


----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

:biggrin: me if im done on time :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 3 2007, 08:02 PM~7167370
> *After talking to some people, I got a list of whos going to be there at vegas 2007.
> 
> Me
> ...


 :uh: wtf???


----------



## all blued up (Feb 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 2 2006, 01:27 PM~6492432
> *this is youre new bike tony ?  :0
> *


Dam Homie Sorry to Say But That Bike Is Ugly!


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

NOBILITY AND R.O. CAME HARD THIS YEAR


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

wow talk about a throwback topic :0


----------

